# Hatred: Hass reicht nicht aus, um Spaß zu haben



## SimonFistrich (18. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hatred: Hass reicht nicht aus, um Spaß zu haben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hatred: Hass reicht nicht aus, um Spaß zu haben


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir den Trailer nicht angeguckt, kann dazu also nichts sagen. Aber ich denke mal, das Spiel wird nicht schlimmer sein, als Spiele wie Manhunt.


----------



## simba572 (18. Oktober 2014)

das spiel sieht aus wie gta2 , nur mit moderner optik und schwarz/weiss.


----------



## leckmuschel (18. Oktober 2014)

der trailer macht lust auf mehr ;D 
jetzt warte ich noch auf den hassias und seinem hassismus, damit er seine hatenight starten kann


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2014)

postal reloaded.


----------



## haep2 (18. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gute Kolumne!


----------



## Meatsucker (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Trailer nicht angeguckt, kann dazu also nichts sagen. Aber ich denke mal, das Spiel wird nicht schlimmer sein, als Spiele wie Manhunt.


Doch, es scheint schlimmer zu werden, denn hier trifft es ausschließlich Unschuldige. Ich bin weiß Gott nicht zimperlich, was Gewalt angeht. Weder in Spielen und Filmen, noch in der Realität, wenn es die richtigen trifft, aber der Trailer zum Spiel ekelt mich einfach nur an. Die Entwickler erweisen der ganzen Spiele-Szene damit einen Bärendienst und das nur, um ein minderes Produkt zu hypen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Spiel hat sogar noch weniger Geschmack als etwa Manhunt oder Postal 2... und das sagt jemand der Manhunt für gefährlich hält.
Postal 2 hat hingegen einfach einen extrem schwarzen Humor den man noch hier und da lustig finden kann.

Hatred wird hoffentlich sehr schön von der Branche ignoriert.

Blöd ist nur dass es leider auch solche Spiele geben darf nur müssen wir damit rechnen dass wir die nächste Zeit wieder von allen Seiten beschossen werden 

Fakt ist nur: Es ist alles extra berechnet und es *soll* provozieren.
Sie wollen absichtlich für Unruhe sorgen und ich hoffe sie bekommen diese Aufmerksamkeit nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel hat sogar noch weniger Geschmack als etwa Manhunt oder Postal 2... und das sagt jemand der Manhunt für gefährlich hält.
> Postal 2 hat hingegen einfach einen extrem schwarzen Humor den man noch hier und da lustig finden kann.
> 
> Hatred wird hoffentlich sehr schön von der Branche ignoriert.
> ...



Diese Aufmerksamkeit haben sie bereits bekommen. ^^

Ich habe weder Manhunt, noch Postal 2 gespielt. Manhunt, weil ich es schlicht geschmacklos finde und Postal 2, weil es sich noch nicht ergeben hat. ^^ 

Vlt. wäre das Spiel ja nicht ganz so unnötig, wenn man auf die Thematik des Amokslaufes und die Psyche des Täters näher eingangen wäre. Aber so scheint es, wie Manhunt, einfach nur ein weiteres unnötiges Metzelgame zu sein.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Diese Aufmerksamkeit haben sie bereits bekommen. ^^
> 
> Ich habe weder Manhunt, noch Postal 2 gespielt. Manhunt, weil ich es schlicht geschmacklos finde und Postal 2, weil es sich noch nicht ergeben hat. ^^
> 
> Vlt. wäre das Spiel ja nicht ganz so unnötig, wenn man auf die Thematik des Amokslaufes und die Psyche des Täters näher eingangen wäre. Aber so scheint es, wie Manhunt, einfach nur ein weiteres unnötiges Metzelgame zu sein.



Manhunt wird für mich zu Unrecht immer in diese Ecke gestellt. Das ist mehr eine Versoftung von "Running Man". Dann muss man den Film auch als "sinnlose Gewaltorgie" abstempeln.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Manhunt wird für mich zu Unrecht immer in diese Ecke gestellt. Das ist mehr eine Versoftung von "Running Man". Dann muss man den Film auch als "sinnlose Gewaltorgie" abstempeln.



Einige Filme finde ich tatsächlich geschmacklos. A Serbian Film, Hostel, Hostel 2, diverse Slasher-Filme usw. 

Ich habe generell nichts gegen Gewalt in Film und Spiel. Aber Gewalt der Gewalt wegen ist nicht das, was ich sehen will/muss.

Ich muss dabei aber zugeben, dass ich es hochinteressant finde, was im Kopf eines Amokläufers vor sich geht. Und die Idee an sich, den Spieler in die Haut eines Amokläufers schlüpfen zu lassen, ist ebenso interessant. Aber dafür muss diese Idee auch entsprechend umgesetzt werden. Ein Spiel wie Hatred ist, wie doomkeeper schon sagte, reine, eiskalt kalkulierte Provokation. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Deswegen ist es genauso geschmacklos wie Manhunt. Es ist ein Spiel (mittlerweile habe ich mir den Trailer doch mal angesehen), das Gewalt der Gewalt und dem Hass wegen als Element nutzt. Sowas muss nicht sein und damit erweist man der Branche und der Community keinen Dienst.

Die meisten...oder alle...Amokläufer der letzten Jahre waren sozial und  emotional isolierte und schwache Gestalten. Häufig wurden sie auch  gemobbt, erbrachten keine oder nur mangelnde Leistungen und/oder lebten in einem instabilen sozialen Umfeld. Da brauchte es nur einen kleinen Funken und es war aus. Sie  waren ergo erstmal die Opfer, die zum Täter wurden. Amokläufer sind aber keine hasserfüllten Monstrositäten. Aber genauso stellt Hatred diese dar. Und das ist genauso falsch, wie das Spiel selbst.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Diese Aufmerksamkeit haben sie bereits bekommen. ^^


Die richtige Aufmerksamkeit kommt erst dann wenn Tests dafür gemacht werden z.b.
Aber hier sind wir natürlich im Zwiespalt.

Sollte man über so ein Produkt informieren und indirekt eine kleine Werbung dafür machen oder es ignorieren um keine Werbung zu machen?
Schwierige Frage...



> Ich habe weder Manhunt, noch Postal 2 gespielt. Manhunt, weil ich es schlicht geschmacklos finde und Postal 2, weil es sich noch nicht ergeben hat. ^^
> Vlt. wäre das Spiel ja nicht ganz so unnötig, wenn man auf die Thematik des Amokslaufes und die Psyche des Täters näher eingangen wäre. Aber so scheint es, wie Manhunt, einfach nur ein weiteres unnötiges Metzelgame zu sein.



Manhunt spielt aber wenigstens noch in einer geschlossenen Anstalt etc. und man kämpft gegen andere kranke Gestalten mit kranken Mitteln -> Es gibt einen Kontext auch wenns ein Gemetzel ist.
Postal 2 ist extrem makaber und übertreibt absichtlich sehr stark um zu "unterhalten".

Hatred hingegen ist eine reine Amokläufer Simulation und genau das will es auch sein.
Hatred hat nix zu bieten außer einen Amoklauf zu simulieren. Es hat keinen Kontext.

Ich würde mich eher fragen was in den Köpfen der Entwickler vor sich geht. Denn normalerweise muss man gewisse Fantasien und Gedanken im Kopf haben um solch ein Produkt mit stolz entwickeln zu können.

Interessant wäre es zu wissen wie Steam & GoG darauf reagieren und ob es schlichtweg nicht angeboten wird um eben diese "Bühne" nicht zu bieten.


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Ich bin weiß Gott nicht zimperlich, was Gewalt angeht. Weder in Spielen und Filmen, noch in der Realität, wenn es die richtigen trifft, [...]



Und wer sind "die Richtigen"? 
Die, die ins allgemeine Feindbild passen? ... 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel hat sogar noch weniger Geschmack  als etwa Manhunt oder Postal 2... und das sagt jemand der Manhunt für  gefährlich hält.
> Postal 2 hat hingegen einfach einen extrem schwarzen Humor den man noch hier und da lustig finden kann.



Kann gefährlich sein / werden, muss aber nicht - man sollte solche Spiele bzw. Medien im Allgemeinen halt nicht einfach blind und unreflektiert konsumieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die richtige Aufmerksamkeit kommt erst dann wenn Tests dafür gemacht werden z.b.
> Aber hier sind wir natürlich im Zwiespalt.
> 
> Sollte man über so ein Produkt informieren und indirekt eine kleine Werbung dafür machen oder es ignorieren um keine Werbung zu machen?
> Schwierige Frage...


Dann liegt es eben bei uns, ob wir das Spiel komplett ignorieren oder einen Blick darauf werfen. Ich werd's mir nicht ansehen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Oktober 2014)

Wird sicher eh beschlagnahmt, das Ding. Aber ich würds mir schon mal ansehen. Warum auch nicht, es ist nur ein Spiel und es kommt ja niemand dadurch zu schaden. Man wird in diesem Land sowieso ständig als Erwachsener bevormundet, was man sehen und spielen darf - viele Filme schaffen es trotz 18er Siegel nur geschnitten auf die Blu-Ray, bei Spielen sieht es noch sehr viel trauriger aus. Ich bin alt genug für sowas, also sollte man auch selber Entscheidungen treffen dürfen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann liegt es eben bei uns, ob wir das Spiel komplett ignorieren oder einen Blick darauf werfen. Ich werd's mir nicht ansehen.



Ich hätte eigentlich keine Probleme so ein Spiel anzuspielen weil ich meinen Konsum sehr gut in Griff habe. Aber selbst beim Trailer gabs den ein oder anderen Moment der einfach überhaupt nicht gut aussieht. 
Mit meinem Geld würde ich sowas aber unter keinen Umständen unterstützen.

So ein Produkt kann man vielleicht konsumieren aber sowas wie Spielspaß dabei empfinden? Glaube ich nicht im geringsten


----------



## Meatsucker (18. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und wer sind "die Richtigen"?
> Die, die ins allgemeine Feindbild passen? ...



Im Allgemeinen diejenigen, die mit der Gewalt anfangen und sich am Leid und der Qual Unschuldiger laben (momentan haben wir ja genug davon geballt in den Nachrichten), kurz: Menschen, die die Welt schlechter machen.


----------



## Desotho (18. Oktober 2014)

Für mich ist der Trailer vor allem plump. Ein typ spricht mit rauer Stimme und pseudocoolen Tonfall und metzelt danach Leute. *gähn*

Wie das game ist steht nochmal auf einem anderen Blatt, aber der Trailer ist für mich weder ein Skandal noch irgendwie besonders toll.


----------



## Meatsucker (18. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wird sicher eh beschlagnahmt, das Ding. Aber ich würds mir schon mal ansehen. Warum auch nicht, es ist nur ein Spiel und es kommt ja niemand dadurch zu schaden. Man wird in diesem Land sowieso ständig als Erwachsener bevormundet, was man sehen und spielen darf - viele Filme schaffen es trotz 18er Siegel nur geschnitten auf die Blu-Ray, bei Spielen sieht es noch sehr viel trauriger aus. Ich bin alt genug für sowas, also sollte man auch selber Entscheidungen treffen dürfen.


Ich gebe Dir grundsätzlich Recht, dass Erwachsene selber entscheiden können, was sie spielen. Aber irgendwie (und vielleicht verstehe ich es auch falsch) kommt Dein Kommentar so rüber, als wenn Du -trotz eines Alters, wo man dafür weniger empfänglich sein sollte- immer noch dem "Reiz des Verbotenen" erliegst. Und das wäre schade, denn genau darauf bauen die Entwickler dieses Schunds ja. Manhunt? Okay! Postal? Auch okay! Aber Hatred ist moralisch gesehen nicht mehr grenzwertig sondern hat die Grenze schon weit überschritten. Und jeder vernünftige Mensch, der noch einen Hauch von Moral verspürt, sollte dieses Spiel mit Missachtung strafen. Leider ist es längst zu spät, dieses Machwerk einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## Mothman (18. Oktober 2014)

Also mich reizt das auch nicht. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich irgendwie den Eindruck habe, dass da spielerisch nicht viel drin ist.

Zum Thema Gewaltdarstellung kann ich nur sagen: Wen das anekelt, der soll es nicht spielen/angucken. Aber ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass viele von denen die schreiben "würde ich niemals spielen" heimlich doch mal reinschnuppern, aus purer Neugierde. Ist doch immer so. Die etwas am lautesten ablehnen, sind in Wirklichkeit am anfälligsten für sowas....sonst würde es sie garnicht so sehr beschäftigten. 

Will ja niemandem etwas vorwerfen und respektiere Kritik an Gewalt in Spielen/Filmen. Aber mal ehrlich: Es gibt nichts, was es nicht schon mal gab und die Diskussionen/Sprüche ändern sich auch nicht.

EDIT:
Lest mal das hier: http://www.polygon.com/2014/10/17/6994691/hatred-trailer-sad 
Das Spiel ist einfach unbedeutend...also bemisst ihm doch nicht mehr Bedeutung zu, als angemessen ist. Und durch den medialen und öffentlichen "Aufschrei" passiert genau das.


----------



## Forke666 (18. Oktober 2014)

Sind wir bereits wieder bei der Diskussion um entartete Kunst und deren Zensur angekommen?

Wenn das Spiel nix taugt, verschwindet es von alleine bald wieder.
Ansonsten hat es schon alleine durch den Trailer so viele Menschen zum Nachdenken angeregt und DAS ist richtige KUNST! Ob es euch nun gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## PcJuenger (18. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> postal reloaded.



Nicht ganz 
In Postal konnte man genauso brutal sein, aber man hatte eine Wahl, man musste nicht ^^
Postal 2 hab' ich auch gespielt, dieses Machwerk muss ich mir nicht geben, da es im Trailer nach einer schlichten Gewaltorgie ohne Sinn aussieht


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also mich reizt das auch nicht. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich irgendwie den Eindruck habe, dass da spielerisch nicht viel drin ist.
> 
> Zum Thema Gewaltdarstellung kann ich nur sagen: Wen das anekelt, der soll es nicht spielen/angucken. Aber ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass viele von denen die schreiben "würde ich niemals spielen" heimlich doch mal reinschnuppern, aus purer Neugierde. Ist doch immer so. Die etwas am lautesten ablehnen, sind in Wirklichkeit am anfälligsten für sowas....sonst würde es sie garnicht so sehr beschäftigten.
> 
> ...



Vermutlich würde ich tatsächlich mal rein schnuppern. Aus reiner Neugierde. Ich habe mir auch aus reiner Neugierde 'A Serbian Film' angeguckt. Aber grundsätzlich lehne ich sowas ab.


----------



## Mothman (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde ich tatsächlich mal rein schnuppern. Aus reiner Neugierde. Ich habe mir auch aus reiner Neugierde 'A Serbian Film' angeguckt. Aber grundsätzlich lehne ich sowas ab.


Verstehe dich. Mir gehts ähnlich. Aber eigentlich ist es widersprüchlich. Entweder man lehnt sowas ab oder man spielt es. Anders ist irgendwie inkonsequent. 
Und zu sagen "ich muss das ja spielen, um mir ein echtes Bild zu machen", greift bei einem solchen Trailer wohl kaum.^^


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke hier wird eine Grenze überschritten. Ich brauch so ein Machwerk nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Verstehe dich. Mir gehts ähnlich. Aber eigentlich ist es widersprüchlich. Entweder man lehnt sowas ab oder man spielt es. Anders ist irgendwie inkonsequent.
> Und zu sagen "ich muss das ja spielen, um mir ein echtes Bild zu machen", greift bei einem solchen Trailer wohl kaum.^^



Im Falle des erwähnten Films war es aber eher so, dass ihn hier im Forum irgendjemand mal erwähnt hat, als es mal wieder um das Thema Gewalt und so weiter ging.  Ich wusste nicht, worauf ich mich da einlies. Nur, dass es sich dabei um einen harten Film handeln musste. Ich kannte den Film vorher nicht. Das Ergebnis war: Ich musste (ohne scheiß) nach einer bestimmten Stelle kotzen und hab ihn ausgemacht. ^^

Bei Hatred weiß ich aber, worauf ich mich einlasse.


----------



## Urbs11 (18. Oktober 2014)

Der vierte Teil von Rambo der beste?!
Naja wenn er meint... die meisten würden wohl einzig und allein den ersten Teil nennen!!!

Zitat "Helden wie Anti-Helden brauchen ein Motiv. "
Gestern Abend kam erst wieder "The Dark Knight" und Alfred meinte dazu, "manche Menschen wollen die Welt einfach nur brennen sehen".
Motive? Sind was für Menschen die noch nicht die absolute Sinnlosigkeit allen tuns erkannt haben.

Zitat "Wie soll da Freude aufkommen, mit einer innerlich offenbar toten Figur?"
Naja eigentlich ist Freude im Leben einer solchen Figur kein bestimmender Faktor mehr! Und ja sorry, aber Menschen die Freude daran haben auf andere zu schießen, sind sowieso gestört. Sicher mag es faszinierend sein töten zu spielen, aber ob das etwas ist woran man Freude haben sollte...

Oder nehmen wir andere Ballerspiele in denen es darum geht irgendwelche Menschen aus irgendwelchen Gründen totzuschießen, oft weil sie zb. "Böse" Terroristen sind. Ist es etwa besser solche Schwarz/Weiß Bilder zu schaffen, mit denen sich Menschen identifizieren können? Was für ein Weltbild wird da denn transportiert. Diejenigen die dort abgeschossen werden, betrachten sich im richtigen Leben vielleicht selbst als die "Guten" und die anderen als die "Bösen". Da ist doch ein töten um des tötens willens, viel ehrlicher!




Zitat "Hass ist kein Grund. Hass ist Wirkung, nicht Ursache. "
Jetzt wird er zu philosophisch! 
Und all so Sachen jetzt wieder auf ein Computerspiel abzuladen, tut es nur überbewerten.

Hass ist aber eben nicht nur Wirkung sondern wird im Endeffekt auch wieder zur Ursache, daß ist ein Kreislauf!

Ich für mich persönlich kann aus eigener Erfahrung schon nachvollziehen wie Hass entsteht und was für Dinge der anrichten kann, wenn die inneren Ketten nicht stark genug sind!

Zitat "das Thema Auseinandersetzung mit Gewalt ebenfalls aufgegriffen. Aber auf intelligente und geschmackvolle Weise, die einen dazu zwang, sich mit seinen Taten auseinanderzusetzen. "
Vielleicht möchte man sich aber irgendwann nicht mehr mit seinen Taten, oder den Dingen die zur eigenen Verbitterung geführt haben auseinandersetzen, sondern einfach nur noch den Hass sprechen lassen, sich ihm ergeben.

Vielleicht hat der Täter im Spiel ja auch irgendwelche Gründe, nur werden die halt nicht beleuchtet... wozu auch am Ende interessiert es die Opfer nicht warum der Täter sie wegmacht und die meisten Spieler lesen doch die Rahmenhandlung eh nicht, gerade die jungen Leute heutzutage haben doch garkein Interesse mehr an einer gut erzählten Geschichte.

Zitat "Braucht die Spielebranche, die dank des blühenden Indie-Markts gerade in den letzten Jahren so abwechslungsreich und bunt wie nie daherkommt..."

... aber ob da wirklich etwas überragendes Dabei ist?
Meiner Meinung nach nicht!
Klar es wird immer viel versprochen, aber gehalten?

Zitat "Wir werden hier weder den Trailer zeigen noch verlinken und für das Spiel auch keine Produktseite anlegen. "

Weil?
Für wieviele Ballerspiele die von allen möglichen Kritikern schon zerrissen wurden sind, hat man denn trotzdem Produktseiten angelegt? Ist dieses hier wirklich so viel schlimmer, oder wird hier nur der political correctness Tribut gezollt?


----------



## Taila (18. Oktober 2014)

Niemand, absolut niemand, kann aufgrund eines lächerlichen anderthalb Minuten langen Trailers wissen, worum es wirklich in dem Spiel geht. Es wird nur vermutet, dass man einfach wahllos Menschen tötet, ohne Intention und ohne Ziel, aber wer weiß das? Auf die Beantwortung dieser Frage wäre ich doch sehr gespannt. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf die Website der Entwickler und folgendes Statement hinweisen: 


> We say ‘yes, it is a game about killing people’ and the only reason of the antagonist doing that sick stuff is his deep-rooted hatred. Player has to ask himself what can push any human being to mass-murder. We provoke this question[...]



Vielleicht wird das Spiel eine tiefenpsychologische Analyse eines gestörten Geistes und der Frage, woher ein Geist einen solchen Riss erfährt. Wisst ihr, die Welt ist nicht immer Sonnenschein und Regenbogen. Vielleicht hat aber auch jeder Recht und es wird wahlloses Abschlachten - Fakt ist aber, das weiß noch keiner. Was mich an der ganzen(!) Berichterstattung über Hatred am meisten nervt und fast schon anekelt ist, dass jeder eine Meinung hat und sie hinausposaunen muss, aber keiner weiß wirklich, worüber eigentlich. Nicht der Trailer wird angegriffen, gleich das ganze Spiel. Niemand will dem Spiel eine Plattform geben, aber jeder tut es. 

Destructive Games hat eines richtig gemacht: Mit diesem Trailer haben sie offen gelegt, wie heutiger Spielejournalismus arbeitet und wie Menschen sich ihre Meinung bilden. Niemand hat genügend Informationen, um eine fundierte Meinung abgeben zu können, tut es aber trotzdem und greift jeden mit einer anderen an. Aus diesen drei Szenarien wird eines ausgewählten und zur Wahrheit erkoren:

A) Der Trailer spiegelt tatsächlich den vollen Gehalt dessen wieder, was Hatred zu bieten haben wird und ist damit nicht mehr als ein auf Gewalt basierendes Action-Spiel. Die Voraussagen der Kritiker/Journalisten würden also stimmen, was sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedoch trotz aller Wahrscheinlichkeiten nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit wissen können.

B) Die Entwickler haben ihre Intentionen nicht bzw. zu schlecht kommuniziert und der Shitstorm ist auf ihren Mist gewachsen, weil sie die Sache falsch angegangen sind.

C) Die Entwickler haben die Provokation beabsichtigt, ohne dabei ihre wahre Intention zu übermitteln und entwickeln tatsächlich ein Spiel, das über rohe Gewalt hinausgeht und tatsächlich die Frage stellt, warum Menschen zu Amokläufern werden - und diese Frage auch beantwortet oder es zumindest versucht. Und auch hier: Das kann noch niemand wissen.

Zu dem Spiel an sich sage ich nichts, weil es nicht geht. Zu der Berichterstattung und den zugehörigen Kommentaren kann ich eigentlich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## leckmuschel (18. Oktober 2014)

es wurde bei solchen debatten immer gesagt, man schießt auf pixel und keine echte menschen. 
in hatred macht man nichts anderes. wenn man den ersten satz ernst meint, dann kann man sich nicht über dieses spiel empören.


----------



## Dosentier (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ganz ehrlich.
Durch diesen Artikel, bekommt das Spiel doch genau die Aufmerksamkeit, die es will.
Ich hab mir den Trailer angesehen und sicherlich sind es in dem Spiel unschuldige Menschen.
Aber auf der anderen Seite, ist es nur ein Spiel und nicht echt.

Wie schon erwähnt, schießt man auf Pixel und diese Diskussion durch Zensur etc. gab es hier ja schon zu genüge.
Aber auf der anderen Seite, warum ist es in spielen wie Wolfenstein, weniger schlimm Menschen hinzurichten als hier?
Weil es Krieg ist, weil es Nazis sind?

Genauso hätte es keinen interessiert, wenn es anstatt Menschen, in dem Spiel nur um Zombies gegangen wäre.
Die eben wie Menschen aussehen aber schon Tod sind.

Der Blickwinkel macht es wohl, daher wirkt das alles doch wieder sehr heuchlerisch.

Aber das was man im Trailer gesehen hat, wird wohl auch als Spiel selber, wieder schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden.


----------



## Atuan (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte hier mal ganz kurz eine Lanze für Manhunt brechen! Es ist richtig, das Spiel war für damalige Zeiten ausserordentlich brutal und wäre auch heute noch zumindest... kontrovers (würde aber bei Weitem nicht mehr diese Empörung auslösen). Es war aber trotz der Brutalität ein sehr gutes und bockschweres Stealth-Spiel, dass ganz Rockstar-typisch mit völlig überzogenen Charakteren daherkam. Hätte man sich bei den heftigen Tötungsanimationen etwas zurückgehalten, wäre Manhunt vermutlich als gutes Schleichspiel in Erinnerung geblieben.

Hatred dagegen, macht eher den Eindruck eines Zombie Shooter oder Alien Shooter, nur eben mit Menschen, statt mit Zombies oder Aliens. Story gleich null, aber haufenweise "Zeugs" zum abknallen - und das eben als einziger Spielzweck.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (18. Oktober 2014)

Fuck NO Video Games • "Hatred" is a genocide simulator developed by Neo-Nazis

Das macht mir eigentlich viel mehr Sorgen. Die Facebook-Einträge und -Likes sind leider mittlerweile gelöscht, so dass ich's nicht mehr selbst überprüfen kann.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Oktober 2014)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Fuck NO Video Games • "Hatred" is a genocide simulator developed by Neo-Nazis
> 
> Das macht mir eigentlich viel mehr Sorgen. Die Facebook-Einträge und -Likes sind leider mittlerweile gelöscht, so dass ich's nicht mehr selbst überprüfen kann.



Ah schon selber entdeckt. Ja das finde ich nämlich auch viel fragwürdiger.


----------



## fsm (18. Oktober 2014)

Postal. 

Viele scheinen hier Teil 1 und Teil 2 der Postal-Reihe als identisches Spiel zu betrachten, wobei es zwei voll und ganz unterschiedliche Spiele sind.

Dieser Titel hier wirkt auf mich wie ein Kickstarter-Projekt zur Auffrischung dieses Spiels. Also nicht das göttliche Postal 2, sondern das eher lahme Postal (1). Kommt doch genau so hin - Spielstil, Perspektive, Inhalt. Für mich sieht das wirklich nach einem Remake des ersten Postal aus. Wobei die wichtigste Frage für mich ist: Macht es Spaß? Ganz ehrlich: Während ich nicht mehr zähle, wie oft ich den zweiten Teil spiele, so war Postal 1 doch ziemlich eintönig und nicht wirklich unterhaltsam. Deshalb bezweifle ich, dass dieser Titel hier spielenswert ist.

Zu der Moral: Habt ihr noch nie in GTA wild in die Menschenmenge geballert? Oder einem Fahrer, der euch blöd kam, einen Headshot durch die Scheibe verpasst? Ganz so dramatisch sehe ich dieses Spiel also nicht. Die wollen Aufmerksamkeit und die bekommen sie nun auch, aber in diesem Spiel das ganz größe Böse zu sehen.... Nein, das hat es in meinem Augen einfach nicht verdient.


----------



## Ephenberg (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde das Spiel gut! - Nicht als Spiel an sich (scheint eher ziemlich einfach gestrickt zu sein) - sondern als Diskussion. Eine Diskussion, die in der Öffentlichkeit vielleicht diesmal seriös geführt werden kann. (noch ist es ja nur ein Trailer und nicht mehr). Warum dürfen Bücher, Filme und Kunst kontrovers sein, Spiele aber nicht? Warum darf hier keine Kunst geschaffen werden, wie es die Anderen auf ähnlicher Weise schon so lange machen? Nur ein Beispiel, das aber so ziemlich in dieselbe Kerbe schlägt: "120 Tage von Sodom" oder "Juliette oder die Vorteile des Lasters" von de Sade. Nur, weil der Spieler hier selber tätig wird, ist es plötzlich nicht mehr erlaubt und muss verboten werden? Es ist ja nur ein Spiel, ein Medium. (Diejenigen, die wirklich Amok laufen, würden es auch ohne Spiel getan haben (dabei ist auch ziemlich interessant, dass bei Amok-Läufern immer in die Öffentlichkeit gelangt, dass sie jeweilige Spiele gespielt haben, aber so ziemlich ignoriert wird, dass hier Kinder Zugang zu Waffen hatten und sie schon davor regelmäßig verwendeten)). Also nochmals: Ist Kunst ein Privileg bestimmter Medien? Und wer bestimmt diese Medien? Wer bestimmt Kunst?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Oktober 2014)

Braucht kein Mensch, so ein "Spiel".

Wird hoffentlich sofort nach Release auf den Index wandern oder noch besser gecancelt und damit gar nicht erst ersccheinen


----------



## Nihiletex (18. Oktober 2014)

Ist natürlich die Entscheidung von Pcgames ob sie über das Spiel berichten etc., aber könnte man nicht wenigstens mal abwarten wie das Spiel (sollte es wirklich erscheinen) am Ende aussieht? Man sieht neben den brutalen Szenen im Trailer eigentlich nichts vom Spiel, vielleicht ist dieses "Gewalt ohne Grund" Argument also völlig fehl am Platze und die Entwickler wollen so lediglich Publicity generieren? Von Vorverurteilungen halte ich nämlich nichts, besonders wenn es anderen immer vorgeworfen wird.
Für mich wirken Spiele in der Egoperspektive auch viel realistischer als solch ein Spiel mit einer absurd gesteigerten Brutalität.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe Aufregung überhaupt nicht. Pixel sind Pixel, was für einen moralischen Unterschied macht es ob der Pixelhaufen vor mir den ich mit Pixeln in Form von Patronen bewerfe einen Terroristen, eine unschuldige Passantin oder ein Neugeborenes darstellt? Klar emotional ist da ein großer Unterschied. In Metro LL hat es mir z.B das Herz fast gebrochen so ein wehrloses mutiertes Flugsaurierbaby abzuknallen. Und das war ein "Monster", kein Mensch. Aber moralisch? Null Bedenken. Immerhin sollen Spiele bloß eine Illusion erstellen, ein die glaubhaft wirkt, aber letztendlich handelt es sich trotzdem nicht um die Realität. Eher mache ich mir da Sorgen um Leute die moralische Bedenken bei einem Spiel oder jeglichen fiktiven Werk haben. Denn das deutet darauf hin dass man zumindest leichte Probleme hat Realität von Fiktion zu unterscheiden. Moral sollte etwas praktisches sein und nicht ein hoch theoretisches Konzept. Deswegen hat ein fiktives Werk das null reale Konsequenzen auf die Realität mit sich bringt nichts mit Moral zu tun. Man kann sagen es befindet sich außerhalb der Grenzen der Moral. Klar kann man von Moral in dem Universum eines Spiels sprechen. Aber es gibt keine Brücke zw. dem Spiel und der Realität. Was man macht kann innerhalb eines Spieluniversums als unmoralisch gelten, aber egal wie makaber und wiederlich es auch sei, in der Realität ist etwas was man in einem Videospiel macht nicht unmoralisch.

Allerdings macht mir das Spiel in anderen Bereichen "Sorgen". Dadurch dass es unbewaffnete Passanten sind die man ermordet, stelle ich mir vor dass es etwas an Herausforderung fehlen wird. Vielleicht wird die Polizei da etwas bieten, aber das reine Gameplay aus dem Trailer sieht langweilig aus. Unbewaffnete Passanten abzuschiessen ist halt wie generische Zombies abzuknallen macht kaum Spaß wenn sie keine Gefahr darstellen.
Das andere Problem wäre die Kameraperspektive, nicht so mein Ding und eine 1st Person Ansicht würde zumindest etwas Herausforderung schaffen wenn man vertikal auch daneben schiessen könnte nicht nur horizontal, was auch noch bestärkt wäre dadurch wenn sie in der Panik unregelmäßige und unvorraussehbare Bewegungsverhältnisse hätten. Man denke nur an nicht humanoide Gegner in manchen Spielen und wie verdammt hart sie zu treffen sein können wenn sie merkwürdige Bewegungsmuster haben.


----------



## PCamateur (18. Oktober 2014)

Es stellen sich hier mehrere Fragen, die man noch nicht beantworten kann. 
1. Moral? 
Auf Zivilisten schießen/sie töten kann man schon in diversen anderen Spielen (so gut wie jedem OpenWorldSpiel), in manchen Spielen muss man es sogar (Flughafenlevel in CoD MW2 glaube ich). Das gabs also schon, das einzig neue dabei ist, so wie es im Trailer aussieht, ist das der Einzige Inhalt und Ziel des Spiels, was wiederum schon verwerflich wäre. Aber nur wenn es der wirklich EINZIGE Inhalt ist und der nur mit dem "Hass" des Protagonisten gerechtfertigt ist. Abgesehen davon, bleibts ein Spiel. Man schießt auf Pixel. Und wo zieht man die Grenze? Wenn man in GTA hunderte Zivilsten überfährt, ist das dann weniger "schlimm"? 

2. Brutalität
Die ist nicht wirklich neu, wie schon mehrere Leute geschrieben haben, Manhunt, Postal, etc. bieten da nicht weniger harte Tötungsanimationen. 

3. Das Spiel selbst
Wenn das Spiel so mittelmäßig ist, wie es im Trailer aussieht, interessiert es sowieso keinen. Manche versuchen es, probieren es aus, wenden sich aber dann gelangeweilt ab. Wenn es aber abseits der überzogenen Gewalt gegen Unbeteiligte noch eine gute Story und Gameplay bietet, ist wieder was anderes. Vom Trailer allein kann man ja noch nicht viel sagen, was das angeht. 

4. Die Provokation
Nun ja, die Entwickler haben hier einen strategisch wundervollen Zug gemacht. Einen brutalen Trailer ins Internet geladen, alles andere erledigt sich von allein. Die Empörung und der allgmeine Aufschrei des Entsetzens sind eine perfekte Werbung und machen das Spiel jetzt schon bekannt. 

Alles in allem bleibt abzuwarten wie das Spiel dann wirklich wird und ob dann außer der Gewalt und dem simulierten Amoklauf noch was bleibt, wie Story, Gameplay etc. Vielleicht wirds ja ein packender Psychothriller mit Gehalt. Vielleicht auch nicht. Das wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Meatsucker (18. Oktober 2014)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, schießt man auf Pixel und diese Diskussion durch Zensur etc. gab es hier ja schon zu genüge.
> Aber auf der anderen Seite, warum ist es in spielen wie Wolfenstein, weniger schlimm Menschen hinzurichten als hier?
> Weil es Krieg ist, weil es Nazis sind?
> 
> ...


In den anderen Spielen ist es eben weniger schlimm, weil die getöteten eben allesamt das Böse verkörpern. Aber vor allem, greifen sie den Spieler aktiv an, denn das ist ihr Job. Im Grunde setzt man sich in den meisten Gaming-Szenarien also zur Wehr. In Hatred ist man selber der Aggressor. Man jagt die Menschen förmlich, sie fliehen vor einem, betteln um ihr Leben.... Das macht schon einen großen Unterschied und hat nicht mehr viel mit einem Betrachtungswinkel zu tun.
Wären diese Menschen Zombies, wäre es tatsächlich weniger schlimm. Es würde allerdings seltsam anmuten, ein Spiel mit Zombies, die fliehen und um ihr Leben betteln...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich war noch nie ein Fan von Gewalt als Selbstzweck. Mal gucken was am Ende bei rauskommt.


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es amüsant, wie sich alle Medien (auch die, die mit Videospielen eigentlich gar nichts zu tun haben), nach einem kurzen Trailer so auf das Spiel stürzen und es damit erst zu dem machen, was alle behaupten, dass es schon ist.


----------



## Kerusame (18. Oktober 2014)

also wenn man will, dass das game keine aufmerksamkeit bekommt macht man im normalfall keinen artikel, so zwingt man die leute nur zu googlen.

zum thema gewalt in spielen: es sind pixel. wenn das irgendwem aufstößt, dann soll er es einfach lassen. keiner wird zum konsum solcher spiele gezwungen.
und nein, es ist keinesfalls das erste mal wo man hilflose, unschuldige zivilisten töten kann. beinahe jedes open-world oder sandboxgame lässt das zu. gta passanten, assassins creed einwohner, skyrim dörfler und viele andere
mussten schon ihr virtuelles leben, viele tausend mal lassen. manche wurden sogar zuvor gefoltert, oh graus. beispielsweise bei... *trommelwirbel* die sims. wo man leute lebendig einmauert und sie auf 1 m² schlafen, leben und
ihr geschäft verrichten müssen bevor sie elendiglich verhungern.

das mit dem vorschnell urteilen - sogenannte vorurteile bilden - sollte man eventuell auch beim ansehen eines solchen trailers nochmal überdenken.

und ehrlich gesagt, dass hier jetzt der faschistische und nationalsozialistische hintergrund der polnischen entwickler ausgegraben wird find ich lächerlich. oder hat man das schonmal bei den machern von sim city gemacht?
bei my little pony? wer sagt, dass supermario nicht von entwicklern mitgestaltet wurde, die im privaten der yakuza angehören? solche spiele muss ich von meinen kindern fern halten...... -.-
was die leute privat machen, geht uns alle zum einen nichts an, zum anderen hat es erstmal 0 aussagekraft über das produkt einer firma.
natürlich könnte es sein, dass mit dem gewinn eine rechte organisation unterstütz wird, eine faschistische aussage oder ähnliches gemacht werden will, aber das aufgrund von hören-sagen und kontakten von einzelnen
mitarbeitern umzuschlagen ist einfach vorschnell und wenig durchdacht. <- im übrigen bin ich selbst keineswegs rechtsgerichtet oder unterstütze das ganze, nur will ich keinem seine meinung verbieten.
idioten werden nunmal nicht durch zauberhand schlau und nazis nicht durch zauberhand normal.

die wirklichen schweinereien werden von uns aber auch nicht als solche wahrgenommen, wenn beispielsweise ein entwickler oder publisher zig millionen an spendengeldern an eine partei überweist, die klar für die
ausgrenzung von einkommensschwachen bevölkerungsschichten steht. wenn produkte unter lebensgefährlichen bedingungen von (kinder)sklaven hergestellt werden damit wir schöne sportschuhe haben oder
callcenter nach indien ausgelagert werden um mit einem zehntel der kosten das 40 fache an arbeit erledigt werden kann. das wird allgemein akzeptiert, immerhin versteckt man es hinter tollen statistiken und
ach so schön klingenden worten wie "outsourcing".

im endeffekt stellt ihr für mich, bezogen auf das game jetzt, aber auch die falschen fragen. die richtige wäre mMn: kann es jemandem helfen?

beispielsweise wird alles gute zureden und alles schönreden der welt nicht verhindern, dass kinder gemobbt werden. kann jemand der aufgrund solchen mobbings enorme wut aufgestaut hat,
tatsächlich vor hat sich selbst oder jemand anderem deswegen etwas anzutun, vielleicht durch dieses spiel einen teil seiner aggression abbauen und die situation entspannt sich?
hilft es eventuell sogar amokläufe zu vermeiden?
klar hat darauf jetzt keiner eine antwort, auch ich nicht. aber ohne solche spiele findet man auch nie heraus ob solche spiele etwas ändern.

und wer weiß schon was kommt?
vielleicht wird das game in 50 jahren als "anfang der heilung" bezeichnet, weil es half die menschliche wut mithilfen von gezielten einsätzen diverser spiele abzubauen.
(mir ist im übrigen sehr wohl bewusst, dass das nur hirnspinnerei ist. aber sagt niemals nie.)

abschließen nochmal: sind doch nur pixel. solang dabei kein wirkliches lebenwesen zu schaden kam darf mMn gemacht werden wozu man lust hat.
besser ein *nazispiel für nazis, als nazis auf der straße die dort "spielen". *(bzw. kinderschänder, drogendealer, mörder,....)


----------



## Tek1978 (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich verstehe die Spielzeitschriften nicht. Ihr greift das Thema auf, verurteilt es nach nach knapp über 1. Minute und dann wollt Ihr das Thema nie? wieder aufgreifen?

Macht Ihr es euch da nicht ein bisschen zu einfach. Ihr habt jetzt genau das erreicht um was es den Machern ging: Aufmerksamkeit erzielen !

Zum gezeigten, wie schon von manchen erwähnt, es sind Pixel.

Ich Stelle mir hierbei auch immer wieder vor wie sich wohl ein Schauspieler fühlen muss wenn er ein Drehbuch bekommt in dem er fiktiv das "Böse" spielt. Zombie, Killer, Kannibale usw. usw.

Da zeigt man in 99% (Ich schreib das jetzt so weil es mit Sicherheit die ein oder andere verwirrte Seele gibt die das nicht unterscheiden kann) der Fälle auch nicht auf den Schauspieler und sagt boah wie krank bist Du den oder den Autor der es geschrieben hat und sich vermutlich vorgestellt hat.

Jedes Spiel ist nur ein Script das man durchzieht.

Ich halte mich auch nicht für einen Rennfahrer nur weil ich keine Ahnung gut in Grid bin, oder für nen guten Detektiven weil ich Sherlock Holmes spiele.

Die einzige Frage die man sich Stellen kann, Unterstütze man sowas in dem man es kauft oder geht man dran vorbei.

Natürlich stürzen sich Medien und "wichtige" Personen drauf und schlachte den Blödsinn jetzt aus, sowas fördert die Quote und wie wir alle wissen..... jeder Klick zählt.


----------



## Tek1978 (18. Oktober 2014)

Und ja es Stimmt, hätte Ihr das Spiel nicht erwähnt, hätte ich es vermutlich nie entdeckt, dann hätte ich auch nicht gewusst das es das geben wird und ich wäre jetzt nicht neugierig um was es da den wirklich geht. Denkt mal darüber nach, was Ihr und die anderen Medien vermutlich beim ein oder anderen damit ins Rollen gebracht hab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2014)

Das Interessante dabei ist ja, wäre das in den Medien jetzt nicht erwähnt worden, ich wüsste weder etwas von diesem Spiel noch hätte ich den Trailer (gerade eben geguckt) gesehen. Da bekommt so ein Spiel doch erst die Aufmerksamkeit.
Und zum Trailer. Das ist zu kurz, um sich wirklich eine Meinung darüber zu bilden. Da müsste man am Besten mal ein richtiges, etwas längeres Gameplayvideo dazu sehen. In schnell geschnittenen Videos wirkt nämlich oft vieles deutlich dramatischer.
Also erst mal abwarten.


----------



## babajager (18. Oktober 2014)

Na Sowas wie Uwe Bolls Rapage zum selber Spielen warum nicht?


----------



## Pegasos (19. Oktober 2014)

Es ist nur ein Videospiel!

 Jeder muß für sich selbst entscheiden, wie nah ihm virtuelle Gewalt geht. In einem GTA kann jeder so einen "sinnlosen" Amoklauf starten, wenn er Bock drauf hat. Hier ist es mal auf den Punkt gebracht und man macht halt nichts anderes. Na und? 

 Ich glaube zum Dampfablassen und speziell für Splatterfans ist das Game ok. Ja, die Opfer sollen unschuldige Passanten sein, mein Gott. Es ist nur ein Spiel. Wer hier angewidert fühlt, sollte sich vielleicht mal fragen, ob er ein Problem damit hat, Fiktion und Realität zu unterscheiden.

 Wenn sinnlose und brutale Gewalt, dann bitte lieber in Filmen und Videospielen. Hab ich nichts gegen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (19. Oktober 2014)

Wenn manche Leute in den Spiegel sehen und Angst bekommen, dann hat es sich gelohnt.

...

"*Anmerkung der Redaktion:*
Wir  werden hier weder den Trailer zeigen noch verlinken und für das Spiel  auch keine Produktseite anlegen. Wer sich wirklich weiter damit  beschäftigen will, findet im Internet genügend Quellen."

Ach... hättet ihr doch gar nicht erst darüber berichtet, dann könnte man diese Empörung auch ernst nehmen. Ihr macht doch manche erst darauf aufmerksam. Schön groß auf die Homepage geknallt, ganz oben, damit auch kein Klick flöten geht. Ob ihr nun eine Produktseite anlegt oder nicht ist irrelevant, weil ihr das Ganze schon in den Mittelpunkt gerückt habt. Verantwortung, die anscheinend nicht bewusst ist... Erinnert mich sehr an die Bild-Zeitung, leider. Wer sich schon sensationslüsterne Begriffe wie "Gewaltstrophen" ausdenkt, ist keinen Zentimeter besser. Der Vergleich mit David Finchers "Sieben" ist dann so haarsträubend, dass mir die Worte fehlen. Für so einen Artikel gibt es keine Entschuldigung, so viele Worthülsen, Floskeln und Allgemeinplätze... Wow. Respekt, muss man erstmal können. Dass ihr den Trailer nicht zeigt oder aufführt, ist schon klar. Lässt sich sicherlich schwer mit euren Werbepartnern vereinbaren, die ihr prominent vor jedem Video präsentiert. Zahlt sich halt nicht aus. Ein ganz sauer Geschmack im Mund...

Doppelmoral, mein Gott... WIe viele Eurer Redakteure haben unzählige Unschuldige in GTA niedergemäht, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken? Wie viele virtuelle "Leben" (schon alleine der Begriff in dem Kontext mutet unpassend an) habt ihr überhaupt ausgerottet und mit welcher fadenscheinigen Rechtfertigung? War der satirische Kontext bei GTA eine Entschuldigung? Wirklich? Oder hält "Hatred"nicht eher den Spiegel vor? Wieso ist fiktive Gewalt auf die eine Weise okay und auf die andere nicht? Absurd. Pervers. Ekelhaft. Klickt mich, aber wir distanzieren uns ganz doll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpLNRNO72X4


----------



## Riesenhummel (19. Oktober 2014)

Auf einer anderen seite hab ich die frage gelesen warum es ok ist einen Amokläufer zu spiele der unschuldigen Passanten in den mund schiest aber es nicht ok wäre einen kinderschänder zu spielen.Ich kann die frage selbst gar nicht beantworten. warum würde man da eine grenze ziehen? oder warum wäre es nicht ok einen nazi zu spielen der Juden verfolgt fägt und dann auf brutale art töten würde?


----------



## ten10 (19. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt für mich einen kleinen, feinen Unterschied bei Spielen, in denen ich kämpfe und andere töten muss/soll - ob Pixel-Mensch oder Pixel-Alien. In diesen Geschichten versucht man gegen Diejenigen vorzugehen, welche anderen Menschen oder einem selbst ans Leder wollen - deren Beweggründe sind dann Macht, Profit, Gewalt-Gier usw. - dabei geht es mir um Selbstverteidigung bzw. die Herstellung eines zuvor guten Zustands.
Das heißt, bevor Diese mir oder anderen ans Leder gehen, schaltet man diese zuerst aus.

Aber in diesem "Spiel" werden Pixel-Menschen niedergemäht, welche einfach nur "DA" sind, ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, lernen wollen, einfach nur präsent sind zu einem Zeitpunkt X.
Was hier faszinierend sein soll, versteh ich auch nicht. Und nein - ein von Kevin Spacey gespielter Serienkiller macht mich definitiv NICHT mehr an, als der "harmlosere" Gegenpart.
Mich stört es auch schon, wenn ich einen auf der Strasse liegenden, plattgefahrenen Igel liegen sehe. Schon das geht mir nahe. 

Aber Gottseidank unterscheiden sich die Pixelwelten extrem von der Realität. Sonst wäre ich bestimmt nie ein "einigermassen" Gamer (nicht ganz so extrem, wie vielleicht Andere, mich interessiert auch oft mehr die technische Seite der Spiele, noch nicht einmal der Inhalt) geworden !


----------



## belakor602 (19. Oktober 2014)

@Riesenhummel
Ich maße mir mal an die Frage zu beantworten und meine Meinung dazu zu geben.

Im Grunde wäre es moralisch ok einen Kinderschänder oder judenverfolgenden Nazi zu spielen. Denn alles was man wirklich tut ist die Finger zu bewegen auf der Tastatur und Maus bzw. Gamepad. Und diese Tastendrücke lösen NICHTS in der realen Welt aus (bevor mir jemand kommt dass man Atomraketen auch nur mit einem Knopfdruck auslöst). Deswegen spreche aus moralischer Sicht eigentlich nichts dagegen einen Kinderschänder, Nazi oder schlimmeres zu spielen.

Allerdings wäre es natürlich nicht im guten Geschmack, in poor taste, wie es auf Englisch warscheinlich treffender wäre. Allerdings so meine Meinung, sollte nichts verboten werden was virtuell ist und nicht im realen Leben existiert und handeln kann. Wer weiß uns durschn. Menschen mag so ein Kinderschänder-spiel nur übel aufstoßen aber irgendwem könnte es vielleicht davon abhalten sich an einem echten Kind zu vergreifen. Ich glaube die Japaner haben solche Art Spiele sowieso, die sind da kulturell doch sowieso etwas anders.


----------



## aliman91 (19. Oktober 2014)

In Forumsdiskussionen ist es IMMER das selbe! Erst vertreten die ersten Foristen eine Meinung dann kommt meist ein oder zwei Kommentarte der anderen Seite und das Pendel schwingt ins andere Extrem! Hier wird plötzlich auf PC Games eingedroschen weil sie Kritik an einem Spiel ( in diesem Fall aber eher ein Trailer ) üben. Dazu schreiben sie ihre Meinung und bekommen eine auf den Deckel weil sie ihre Meinung dazu veröffentlichen. Klar, damit bekommt das Spile wieder etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, doch Tatsache ist, das dieser Artikel wieder ein professioneller Beitrag für die Game Community ist! 
Wenn sie nicht darüber berichtet hätten, wären wieder andere auf die Mauer gegangen und geschrien "Darüber berichtet ihr natürlich wieder nicht!". Solche Leute sind einfach zum Kotz****. 
Finde gut das die Redaktion Farbe bekennt und das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt!!

Edit: Der Unterschied zu anderen Spielen besteht darin, dass z. B. : GTA es nicht essentiell ist unschuldige Passanten zu töten (glaube dadurch bekommt man eine Fahndungstufe, oder? Habe seit vielen Jahren kein GTA mehr gespielt...). Man tut es, ich habe es auch getan, hatte dabei aber nie ein Gefühl von Vergnügen verspürt. Wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren. Und das Argument "Ist doch nur ein Spiel", ist dermaßen lahm das es kaum mehr auszuhalten ist. 
Spiele sind dazu da um einen zu unterhalten. Und unterhalten wird man nur wenn man vom Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm emotional in irgendeiner Weise erfasst wird. Und genau das beeinflusst einen, ob man es nun wahrhaben will oder nicht. Viele können hier die Grenze ziehen, doch manche vielleicht doch nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Im Grunde wäre es moralisch ok einen Kinderschänder oder judenverfolgenden Nazi zu spielen. Denn alles was man wirklich tut ist die Finger zu bewegen auf der Tastatur und Maus bzw. Gamepad.



die frage, die ich mir bei solche extrembeispielen immer stelle: wer wäre denn so was überhaupt spielen wollen?


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich nicht. Irgendwo gibts da bei mir eine Hemmschwelle und ich würde freiwillig auf so ein Game verzichten.


----------



## belakor602 (19. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die frage, die ich mir bei solche extrembeispielen immer stelle: wer wäre denn so was überhaupt spielen wollen?



Keine Ahnung.Wird sicher welche geben. Da ich etwa auch Manga und Anime-fan bin habe ich natürlich auch so etwas von den Hentai-Vorlieben so mancher mitbekommen. Gibts halt etliche die auf Loli-manga abfahren. Sind sexuelle Zeichnungen von (pre)-pubertierenden Charakteren. Aber die Leute sind im echten Leben komplett normal, haben teilweise auch selber Kinder, bloß haben sie halt einen etwas merkwürdigeren Fetisch. Aber solange keine Kinder zu Schaden kommen und villeicht sogar ein paar echte Pedophile unter ihnen vielleicht abgehalten werden echte Kinder irgendetwas anzutung und sich mit den Zeichnungen zufrieden geben, ist es ja nur gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Index-Kandidat, da hab ich keinen Zweifel. Sehe ich ähnlich moralisch verwerflich wie das berühmt-berüchtigte "M**hunt". Spiele, die die Welt wirklich nicht braucht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> moralisch verwerflich



Bist du nicht bei Schnittberichte.com? Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bist du nicht bei Schnittberichte.com? Wer im Glashaus sitzt....



Jeder hat seinen eigenen moralischen Kompass und das ist OK so. Ich find's jedoch nicht OK, anderen seine Moralvorstellungen aufzwingen zu wollen oder auch nur zu denken, andere müssten es genauso sehen wie man selbst - ausser es gibt Opfer. Hier gibt's _keine_ Opfer.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Oktober 2014)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Wer hier angewidert fühlt, sollte sich vielleicht mal fragen, ob er ein Problem damit hat, Fiktion und Realität zu unterscheiden.



Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun. Man kann sehr wohl in der Lage sein Fiktion und Realität zu unterscheiden und trotzdem von fiktionaler Gewalt angewidert sein. 
Jemand der sich alle möglichen Arten von Gewalt ohne emotionale Regung anschauen kann (siehe A Serbian Film etc.) ist imho schon verdammt abgestumpft. 
Es ist völlig normal, dass jeder eine gewisse Hemmschwelle hat und da fiktionale Gewalt in Film und Videospielen heutzutage extrem realistisch aussieht, ist es das normalste von der Welt, dass man davon teilweise angwidert ist. Wenn das bei jemandem überhaupt nicht mehr der Fall ist, finde ich das ehrlich gesagt sogar bedenklich...

Zum Spiel: interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, sollte von allen Medien einfach nur ignoriert werden. 
Ich brauche bei einem Spiel Kontext, Story, Charaktere etc. Das Spiel scheint allem Anschein nach nur zum Abmetzeln und Hinrichten Unschuldiger gedacht zu sein (wenn es denn genauso wird, wie der Trailer es darstellt). Und das finde ich ehrlich gesagt unnötig und abstoßend.


----------



## belakor602 (19. Oktober 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun. Man kann sehr wohl in der Lage sein Fiktion und Realität zu unterscheiden und trotzdem von fiktionaler Gewalt angewidert sein.
> Jemand der sich alle möglichen Arten von Gewalt ohne emotionale Regung anschauen kann (siehe A Serbian Film etc.) ist imho schon verdammt abgestumpft.
> Es ist völlig normal, dass jeder eine gewisse Hemmschwelle hat und da fiktionale Gewalt in Film und Videospielen heutzutage extrem realistisch aussieht, ist es das normalste von der Welt, dass man davon teilweise angwidert ist. Wenn das bei jemandem überhaupt nicht mehr der Fall ist, finde ich das ehrlich gesagt sogar bedenklich...
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, man kann sehr wohl von etwas angewidert sein und trotzdem zw. Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden können. Wer allerdings Schuldgefühle oder Gewissensbisse hat von etwas was er in einem Spiel macht, also wo sich die Moral eingeschaltet hat, der hat schon ein kleines Problem Fiktion und Realität zu unterscheiden. Sich kurz schlecht fühlen über die Grausamkeiten die man in einem Videospiel gemacht hat ist ja ok, aber wenn man ne halbe Stunde nach dem Ausschalten immer noch da huckt und reflektiert was man für ein böser Mensch sei dass man dies und das in einer virtuellen Welt angerichtet hat, dann hat man ein Problem.

Zum Spiel selbst, ich brauch keinen Context, Story oder Grund für seine Taten. Was mich interessiert ist das Gameplay. Ist es herausfordernd, macht das Kampfsystem Spaß? Alles andere ist für mich nebensächlich. Allerdings sieht es in der Gamplayabteilung noch nicht besonders gut aus, und wenn sich das nicht ändert wird es von mir nicht angefasst. Aber wer weiß sie haven ja nur kurz was gezeigt.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das möglich wäre, aber könnte man nicht strafrechtlich gegen die Entwickler vorgehen und sie zum einstampfen dieses Schundes zwingen, indem man ihnen bei Verweigerung mit hohen Sanktionen wie mindestens 5-stelliger Geldstrafe oder gar Freiheitsstrafe droht? Das würde jedenfalls ein deutliches Zeichen sein, das auch Nachahmer dann gehörig abschrecken dürfte, so etwas unzumutbares überhaupt erst zu programmieren.


----------



## belakor602 (19. Oktober 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das möglich wäre, aber könnte man nicht strafrechtlich gegen die Entwickler vorgehen und sie zum einstampfen dieses Schundes zwingen, indem man ihnen bei Verweigerung mit hohen Sanktionen wie mindestens 5-stelliger Geldstrafe oder gar Freiheitsstrafe droht? Das würde jedenfalls ein deutliches Zeichen sein, das auch Nachahmer dann gehörig abschrecken dürfte, so etwas unzumutbares überhaupt erst zu programmieren.



Nein sowas nennt sich Zensur. Sowas ist viel schlimmer als das erdenklich grauslichste Spiel.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie muss jede Games-Seite ihren Senf zu dem Spiel geben, vermutlich wäre es relativ schnell und ohne großes Interesse in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versunken, aber jetzt kennt es jeder und die Kontroverse kommt einem Hype gleich und die Zahl derer die es spielen werden vervielfacht sich. Gratulation an Destructive Creations zu so viel kostenloser Werbung.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Nein sowas nennt sich Zensur. Sowas ist viel schlimmer als das erdenklich grauslichste Spiel.



So wird es meistens gesehen das stimmt. Aber ist Zensur wirklich immer so "böse" wie es einen sein schlechter Ruf vorzeigen soll? Oder sollte man Zensur nicht eher mit zweilei Mitteln betrachten? Zensur von Dingen die nicht verwerflich sind halte ich auch nicht für gut, aber eine "Amoklauf-Simulation" gehört warlich nicht zu dieser Kategorie. Vielen mag Zensur aus Prinzip nicht gefallen, verständlich. Aber bei einem Extremfall wie das hier einer werden könnte(!) sollte man meiner Meinung nach eine Ausnahme machen können. Es gibt Kategorie die keine Lobby haben sollten, ja sogar keine haben dürften, zu dieser Kategorie gehören Amokläufe genauso wie Terror, Vergewaltigung und jegliche Art von Nationalsozialismus, natürlich auf Seiten des "Guten" also des Protagonisten. Als Feindbild und damit Gegner sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus, immerhin wird dann ja versucht sich diesen Smog zu erledigen und nicht auf seiner Seite zu kämpfen. Aber das ist eh ein heikles Thema, weil Zensur einfach als gemeinhin "böse" gilt, egal was von der Zensur nun betroffen ist.


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2014)

Und wer sagt, was verwerflich ist und was nicht? _Da_ liegt das Problem und ich halte es für nicht lösbar. Deshalb sollte der Staat von Zensur absehen und sie den Eltern überlassen. Und Erwachsene sollen konsumieren dürfen, was sie wollen, solange dabei niemand zu Schaden kommt ausser ggf. sie selbst. Letzteres beziehe ich eher auf Substanz- als auf Medienkonsum.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Zum Spiel selbst, ich brauch keinen Context, Story oder Grund für seine Taten. Was mich interessiert ist das Gameplay. Ist es herausfordernd, macht das Kampfsystem Spaß? Alles andere ist für mich nebensächlich.



Solides Gameplay an sich reicht für mich eben nicht aus, um Spass zu haben, da gehören noch andere Faktoren dazu. 
Eine gewisse Motivation muss zum Beispiel auch vorhanden sein. Und die würde bei mir bei einem solchen Spiel nie aufkommen. Warum auch? Ich finde es, selbst in einem fiktionalen Spiel, einfach nicht erstrebenswert unschuldige Menschen hinzurichten. Und es ist eben durchaus ein Unterschied, ob ich nun Zombies, gegnerische Militärs oder einfach Passanten töte. Letzteres finde ich, wie im Trailer dargestellt, abstoßend und deswegen könnte bei mir nie Spass beim Spielen aufkommen, ganz egal wie das Gameplay umgesetzt ist. 

Es macht btw auch durchaus einen Unterschied auf welche Art und Weise die Gewalt dargestellt ist. Und diese Hinrichtungen im Trailer, bei denen detailreich gezeigt wird, wie die Passanten um ihr Leben betteln und schreien bevor sie erschossen werden...sry aber das ist einfach nur unnötig und widerlich.


----------



## Ensign (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube dieses Problem wird sich glücklicherweise nicht stellen. So wie dieses Spiel aussieht und im Trailer verkauft wird, wird das garantiert in seiner jetzigen Form auf den Index gesetzt.


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Einige Filme finde ich tatsächlich geschmacklos. A Serbian Film, Hostel, Hostel 2, diverse Slasher-Filme usw.
> 
> Ich habe generell nichts gegen Gewalt in Film und Spiel. Aber Gewalt der Gewalt wegen ist nicht das, was ich sehen will/muss.
> 
> ...



Serbian Movie definiere ich nicht als Film, das ist eher der Alptraum eines Psychopathen. Das Spiel ansich, naja ich will mir kein Urteil fällen solnag man nicht weiß, ob der der Protagonist nicht doch nen halbwegs guten Vorwand hat, wobei das egal wäre, ich finde das Spiel eigentlich nur interessant weil es auf UE 4 und PhysX setzt, ansonsten fehlen mir dazu die Worte.


----------



## Samurai09 (19. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich hier die Kommentare zu lese - muss man wirklich fragen auf welchen Planet ihr lebt? "Planet Pussy".
Solch "Material" gab es schon bei Spielen wie CoD:MW2, wo man auf dem Moskauer Flughafen unschuldige Menschen sterben sieht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3SXHYzf7Lk
Hier ist noch ein Video zum Anstoß.

Wer mit der Materie nicht klar kommt - sollte mit seinen "Feuerdrachen" schleunigst Land gewinnen und sich im Keller einschließen.
Direkt den Entwickler als Neonazis zu beschimpfen. -_-


----------



## PcJuenger (19. Oktober 2014)

In meinen Augen liegt die ganze Kontroverse an dem Spiel einzig und allein daran, dass man keine Wahl hat. Wenn man dieses Spiel spielt, MUSS man als unschuldige Passanten deklarierte Pixelhaufen erledigen, es gibt nichts Anderes. 
Ich spiele derzeit z.B. Hitman: Absolution. In dem Spiel kann man genauso leicht Unbeteiligte auf ziemlich harte Weise erledigigen: Man setzt sie unter Strom, erwürgt sie, ersticht sie, erschießt sie, bricht ihnen das Genick, schmeißt sie aus dem Fenster. Die einzige Konsequenz ist, dass man einen marginalen Punktabzug bekommt, der wieder revidiert wird, wenn man die Leichen los wird, also gibt es de facto keinerlei Konsequenzen. 
Aber es gibt einen immens wichtigen Unterschied: Es liegt nicht in der Motivation des Protagonisten, das Spiel fordert nicht dazu auf. Es ist möglich, aber nicht erforderlich und das ist der Punkt, der dieses Spiel anders als andere Spiele mit derber Gewalt macht.



Samurai09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier die Kommentare zu lese - muss man  wirklich fragen auf welchen Planet ihr lebt? "Planet Pussy".
> Solch "Material" gab es schon bei Spielen wie CoD:MW2, wo man auf dem Moskauer Flughafen unschuldige Menschen sterben sieht.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3SXHYzf7Lk
> ...



Die Entwickler wurden nicht wegen dem Spiel, sondern wegen ihrer fragwürdigen Angaben als Neonazis tituliert. 

Der Aufreger ist nicht die Tatsache, dass "unschuldige" Pixelhaufen "sterben, sondern die Motivation dahinter. Es ist Gewalt zum absoluten Selbstzweck, keine ausgereifte, sinnvolle Motivation dahinter, nur eine fadenscheinige Begründung um Gewalt zu zeigen.


----------



## SimonFistrich (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die zahlreichen Kommentare zu meiner Kolumne.  Ich hab jeden einzelnen gelesen und finde die Diskussion darüber spannend.

Um vielleicht noch etwas herauszustellen: Mir geht es weniger um das Spiel an sich (wobei ich wie gesagt die Prämisse, die der Trailer andeutet, total blöd finde), sondern um die Aussagen der Entwickler. Natürlich ist das Spiel ein künstlerisches Statement, aber auf eine so prätentiöse, faule Holzhammer-Art, die mich mehr anwidert als der eigentliche Inhalt. Dem Spiel viel mehr zu unterstellen als lediglich eine reißerische Inszenierung zur Maximierung der Verkaufe, genau das kritisiere ich ja. Denn Stand jetzt ist es einfach eine ultrabrutale Ballerorgie ohne Humor und Substanz. Der Spieler wird damit alleine gelassen, ein schießwütiges Arschloch sein zu müssen, das keinen Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Wirkung, Schuld oder Unschuld macht. 

Vielleicht steckt mehr dahinter, die Aussagen der Schöpfer lassen aber was Anderes vermuten. Und das geht deutlich besser und wirkungsvoller.

Danke nochmal für die Diskussion größtenteils auf hohem Niveau, klasse Community!


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Oktober 2014)

Samurai09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier die Kommentare zu lese - muss man wirklich fragen auf welchen Planet ihr lebt? "Planet Pussy".
> Solch "Material" gab es schon bei Spielen wie CoD:MW2, wo man auf dem Moskauer Flughafen unschuldige Menschen sterben sieht.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3SXHYzf7Lk
> ...



Jemand der ein Video von JuliensBlog verlinkt kann schon von vornherein in keiner Diskussion ernst genommen werden 
Und wie bereits gesagt: die Entwickler werden nicht wegen dem Spiel als Nazis beschimpft - wenn du dich mit der Materie beschäftigen würdest, wüsstest du, dass dieser "Vorwurf" bereichtigte Gründe hat, die an anderer Stelle liegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bist du nicht bei Schnittberichte.com? Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


Und weiter? Was hat as d mit zu tun? Verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst... [emoji15]


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und weiter? Was hat as d mit zu tun? Verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst... [emoji15]


Offenbar mögt ihr ja keine geschnittenen Filme, sonst würdet ihr so eine Seite nicht betreiben. Und ich persönlich mag sie auch sehr. Nur dann einem Spiel fehlende Moral vorzuwerfen, (weil da halt gekillt wird) oder gar Leuten die es spielen, ist irgendwie...scheinheilig. Denn dann dürfte man ja auch ne ganze Stange von Filmen nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Oktober 2014)

Einer mit nem Shirt von einer rechten Gruppierung und der Anabolika Jaro mit Black Witchery-Shirt (die Welt isn Dorf...). Würden sie alle mit Hitlergruß dastehen, würdes es das nicht noch eindeutiger machen.


----------



## Meatsucker (19. Oktober 2014)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Auf einer anderen seite hab ich die frage gelesen warum es ok ist einen Amokläufer zu spiele der unschuldigen Passanten in den mund schiest aber es nicht ok wäre einen kinderschänder zu spielen.Ich kann die frage selbst gar nicht beantworten. warum würde man da eine grenze ziehen? oder warum wäre es nicht ok einen nazi zu spielen der Juden verfolgt fägt und dann auf brutale art töten würde?


Nach der Standard-Verteidigung "Es sind doch nur Pixel" dürfte da eigentlich überhaupt kein Unterschied gemacht werden....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Offenbar mögt ihr ja keine geschnittenen Filme, sonst würdet ihr so eine Seite nicht betreiben. Und ich persönlich mag sie auch sehr. Nur dann einem Spiel fehlende Moral vorzuwerfen, (weil da halt gekillt wird) oder gar Leuten die es spielen, ist irgendwie...scheinheilig. Denn dann dürfte man ja auch ne ganze Stange von Filmen nicht mehr sehen.


Öhmm... Sorry, aber jetzt redest du ganz großen Käse. Nur weil ich da als freier Admin tätig bin und wir dort hauptsächlich über Kürzungen berichten, heisst das nicht dass jeder dort jeden Gewaltfilm oder jedes Gewaltspiel automatisch gutheisst. Sowas wie individuelle Meinungen gibt es dort in genügender Anzahl, und was mich angeht, ich kann Torture-Porns ebenso ab wie Spiele in denen der Tötungsaspekt ohne weiteren Hintergrund als alleiniges Spielziel steht. Besagtes "M***hunt", dieser JFK-Sniper-Shooter oder eben ein Amoklauf-Game wie das hier thematisierte "Hatred" würde ich wegen der in meinen Augen gegebenen Abartigkeit nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Das ist meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge. Jetzt erklär mir nochmal was genau daran scheinheilig sein soll...


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Öhmm... Sorry, aber jetzt redest du ganz großen Käse. Nur weil ich da als freier Admin tätig bin und wir dort hauptsächlich über Kürzungen berichten, heisst das nicht dass jeder dort jeden Gewaltfilm oder jedes Gewaltspiel automatisch gutheisst.


Nö. Aber ihr lasst z.b. zu, dass jeder Minderjährige sich da problemlos Screenshots von beschlagnahmten(!) Filmen zu Gemüt führen kann. Ohne Warnungen, Verifizierungen oder sonstwas. Käse genug?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nö. Aber ihr lasst z.b. zu, dass jeder Minderjährige sich da problemlos Screenshots von beschlagnahmten(!) Filmen zu Gemüt führen kann. Ohne Warnungen, Verifizierungen oder sonstwas. Käse genug?


Du schlägst gerade Haken wie ein Hase, wie du das eigentliche Thema jetzt wechselst... *rolleyes*

Was haben die moralisch bedenklichen Spiele, über die wir hier diskutieren, mit der Alterskontrolle bzw. mit der Nachlässigkeit der Eltern (die ihre Kids ohne genaue Beobachtung auf Seiten surfen lassen die ohne Frage nicht für sie gedacht sind) zu tun?

Tu uns den Gefallen und bleib beim Thema, okay? [emoji58]


----------



## Taila (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich lese hier immer "man muss dies" und "man muss jenes". Man muss gar nichts. Entweder man spielt das Spiel, wie auch immer es dann aussehen wird und ob es überhaupt erscheint, oder man lässt es. Niemand muss ein Spiel konsumieren, wenn es ihm nicht zusagt. Wenn man Lust auf ein derartiges Gameplay hat, gibt es immer noch genügend Alternativen. Aber eine Zensur oder gar völlige Einstampfung des Titels auszurufen und Sanktionen zu fordern, nur weil der Trailer und die Vorstellung davon, wie Hatred werden könnte, gegen seine eigene, ganz persönliche(!) Moral verstößt, halte ich für schlichtweg falsch, vor allem weil noch niemand wirklich weiß, worum es genau darin gehen wird und ob nicht doch vielleicht die Motivationsfrage des Protagonisten gestellt wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2014)

Taila schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer "man muss dies" und "man muss jenes". Man muss gar nichts. Entweder man spielt das Spiel, wie auch immer es dann aussehen wird und ob es überhaupt erscheint, oder man lässt es. Niemand muss ein Spiel konsumieren, wenn es ihm nicht zusagt. Wenn man Lust auf ein derartiges Gameplay hat, gibt es immer noch genügend Alternativen. Aber eine Zensur oder gar völlige Einstampfung des Titels auszurufen und Sanktionen zu fordern, nur weil der Trailer und die Vorstellung davon, wie Hatred werden könnte, gegen seine eigene, ganz persönliche(!) Moral verstößt, halte ich für schlichtweg falsch, vor allem weil noch niemand wirklich weiß, worum es genau darin gehen wird und ob nicht doch vielleicht die Motivationsfrage des Protagonisten gestellt wird.



Die Motivation des Protagonisten wird im Trailer bereits deutlich. Hass. Schlichter Hass. 

Ich habe ja bereits geschrieben, dass ich die Idee an sich durchaus interessant finde, den Spieler in die Rolle eines Amokläufers zu stecken. Dafür gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, um es entsprechend umzusetzen: 
1. Ohne jede Erklärung. Ein stummer Charakter, der mit einer Waffe auf Unschuldige zielt. Ein kurzes, unangenehmes "Vergnügen". Der Spieler soll sich unwohl dabei fühlen, es getan zu haben. Er soll sich fragen, warum er das tut. Er weiß, er spielt da einen Amokläufer. Aber nicht, warum dieser das tut. Und dieses Hinterfragen führt zwangsläufig dazu, die Motive solcher Menschen zu beleuchten. Übrigens geht das auch ohne derartige Gewaltorgien und Blut.
2. Man geht offen und deutlich mehr auf die Psyche solcher Menschen ein. Natürlich spielt da auch Hass eine große Rolle und ist bei der Tat mit Sicherheit der Antrieb. Aber nicht die Motivation oder die Ursache. 

Ein Spiel darf solche Themen aufgreifen. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden. Und wenn der Entwickler dem Spieler bewusst ein unangenehmes Gefühl verschaffen und in ihm Ekel hervor rufen will, dann ist das genauso in Ordnung. Aber Hatred erscheint mir viel zu stumpf. Ein langhaariger Metalhead, dessen einziger Beweggrund schlichter Hass ist und daher eine Gewaltorgie feiert? Nein, viel zu stupdie. Viel zu einfach. Viel zu unreflektiert. Es ist ein Spiel, das allein der Provokation halber provoziert. Wenn schon solche Spiele, dann bitte aufklärend. Deswegen sollte das Spiel auch keine weitere Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Shredhead (19. Oktober 2014)

Also ich lese vor allem eins in den Kommentaren, die sich hier für Zensur und Verfolgung der Entwickler aussprechen: Heuchelei! Doppelplusgut, Bürger, weitermachen!
Keiner hat ein Problem damit, als Außerirdischer wehrlose Menschen zu entführen, verstümmeln und zu töten; als Zombie Zivilisten zu töten, damit sie sich seiner Horde anschließen; als Weltraumpirat zivile Transporter und Passagierschiffe zu zerstören und alle die darin sind; als Ritter die Bauern vor der feindlichen Burg abzuschlachten.
Aber wehe, Künstler erschaffen etwas, was all das in Essenz darstellt. Dann bekommt man plötzlich den Spiegel vorgesetzt, muss man sich mit dem allzu menschlichen auseinandersetzen, dem Monster in einem selbst!
Dieses Spiel, so wie es in dem Trailer dargestellt ist, handelt von den Opfern, nicht dem Täter! Was vom Täter gezeigt wird, ist das Destillat, das Endprodukt. Wie er dahin gekommen ist, ist für die Opfer völlig irrelevant! 
Die beschissene Kindheit des IS Henkers, der Rassismus des Una-Bombers, das Mobbing gegen  Eric Harris und Dylan Klebold, der Rachefeldzug Israels gegen Gaza. All das ist den Opfern egal, weit außerhalb ihres Wahrnehmungsbereichs, das Ergebnis ist das Einzige, was dann noch wichtig ist!
Dabei ist es auch völlig unerheblich, ob die Entwickler das bezwecken wollten, oder ob sie blöde rechte Propaganda in ihrer Freizeit nachplappern.
Kunst darf das.
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## PcJuenger (19. Oktober 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Also ich lese vor allem eins in den Kommentaren, die sich hier für Zensur und Verfolgung der Entwickler aussprechen: Heuchelei! Doppelplusgut, Bürger, weitermachen!
> Keiner hat ein Problem damit, als Außerirdischer wehrlose Menschen zu entführen, verstümmeln und zu töten; als Zombie Zivilisten zu töten, damit sie sich seiner Horde anschließen; als Weltraumpirat zivile Transporter und Passagierschiffe zu zerstören und alle die darin sind; als Ritter die Bauern vor der feindlichen Burg abzuschlachten.
> Aber wehe, Künstler erschaffen etwas, was all das in Essenz darstellt. Dann bekommt man plötzlich den Spiegel vorgesetzt, muss man sich mit dem allzu menschlichen auseinandersetzen, dem Monster in einem selbst!
> Dieses Spiel, so wie es in dem Trailer dargestellt ist, handelt von den Opfern, nicht dem Täter! Was vom Täter gezeigt wird, ist das Destillat, das Endprodukt. Wie er dahin gekommen ist, ist für die Opfer völlig irrelevant!
> ...



Ich muss sagen, dass deine Gedanken darüber was für sich haben


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Also ich lese vor allem eins in den Kommentaren, die sich hier für Zensur und Verfolgung der Entwickler aussprechen: Heuchelei! Doppelplusgut, Bürger, weitermachen!
> Keiner hat ein Problem damit, als Außerirdischer wehrlose Menschen zu entführen, verstümmeln und zu töten; als Zombie Zivilisten zu töten, damit sie sich seiner Horde anschließen; als Weltraumpirat zivile Transporter und Passagierschiffe zu zerstören und alle die darin sind; als Ritter die Bauern vor der feindlichen Burg abzuschlachten.
> Aber wehe, Künstler erschaffen etwas, was all das in Essenz darstellt. Dann bekommt man plötzlich den Spiegel vorgesetzt, muss man sich mit dem allzu menschlichen auseinandersetzen, dem Monster in einem selbst!
> Dieses Spiel, so wie es in dem Trailer dargestellt ist, handelt von den Opfern, nicht dem Täter! Was vom Täter gezeigt wird, ist das Destillat, das Endprodukt. Wie er dahin gekommen ist, ist für die Opfer völlig irrelevant!
> ...



Natürlich darf Kunst das. Kunst soll das auch tun. Aber was "Kunst" ist und was nicht, ist völlig subjektiv. Nur weil ein Spiel "anders" ist, ist es nicht gleich Kunst. Schon gar kein solches. Dafür machen es sich die Entwickler schlichtweg zu einfach. Man pickt sich die Amoklauf-Thematik heraus, bastelt einen misanthropischen, hasserfüllten Metalhead (Hui! Klischee!) und gibt ihn den Spieler an die Hand, der ihn dann durch einen Haufen Unschuldiger jagt. Das ist keine Kunst. 

Und woher willst du wissen, mit was der Einzelne ein Problem hat und mit was nicht? Ich z.B. habe ein Problem mit der massiven Gewaltorgie, die in Dragon Age 2 durchgeführt wird. Ich habe ein Problem mit Games wie Manhunt. Ich habe ein Problem mit all den Rape-Games aus Asien. Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Flughafenmission aus Modern Warfare 2. Weil es einfach unnötige, kontextfreie Gewalt ist, ohne die einige der erwähnten Spiele genauso funktioniert hätten. Und genau das ist auch Hatred. Unnötige, kontextfreie Gewalt. Ob es da um die Opfer geht? Äußerst fraglich. Hätte man auch anders lösen können. Man hätte den Spieler ja auch in die Rolle des flüchtenden Opfers schlüpfen lassen können. Wäre doch sehr viel besser gelöst, oder nicht? In Hatred geht es einzig und allein um Provokation. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.  

Zugegeben, das Spiel schafft dies auch ganz offensichtlich hervorragend. Aber es will die Angst der Opfer nicht zeigen. Es will auch gar nicht näher auf den Täter eingehen. Es ist ein stumpfes, auf schlichte Provokation getrimmtes Spiel, das der Branche einen Bärendienst erweist. Punkt. Aus.  Und wenn die Entwickler rechte Propaganda in ihrer Freizeit nachplappern, gehört das Spiel sowieso in kein Regal. Von rechtem Gelumpe will ich nichts haben.

Übrigens, wenn ich die Wahl in einem Spiel habe, nehme ich stets den pazifistischen/diplomatischen Weg. Wenn Gewalt vermieden werden kann, dann nutze ich diese Möglichkeit auch.


----------



## Shredhead (19. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf Kunst das. Kunst soll das auch tun. Aber was "Kunst" ist und was nicht, ist völlig subjektiv. Nur weil ein Spiel "anders" ist, ist es nicht gleich Kunst. Schon gar kein solches. Dafür machen es sich die Entwickler schlichtweg zu einfach. Man pickt sich die Amoklauf-Thematik heraus, bastelt einen misanthropischen, hasserfüllten Metalhead (Hui! Klischee!) und gibt ihn den Spieler an die Hand, der ihn dann durch einen Haufen Unschuldiger jagt. Das ist keine Kunst.


Das hast du aber nicht zu entscheiden, ebensowenig wie ich zu entscheiden habe, ob ein paar Farbkleckser auf einer Leinwand als Kunst gelten oder nicht.


> Und woher willst du wissen, mit was der Einzelne ein Problem hat und mit was nicht? Ich z.B. habe ein Problem mit der massiven Gewaltorgie, die in Dragon Age 2 durchgeführt wird. Ich habe ein Problem mit Games wie Manhunt. Ich habe ein Problem mit all den Rape-Games aus Asien. Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Flughafenmission aus Modern Warfare 2. Weil es einfach unnötige, kontextfreie Gewalt ist, ohne die einige der erwähnten Spiele genauso funktioniert hätten. Und genau das ist auch Hatred. Unnötige, kontextfreie Gewalt. Ob es da um die Opfer geht? Äußerst fraglich. Hätte man auch anders lösen können. Man hätte den Spieler ja auch in die Rolle des flüchtenden Opfers schlüpfen lassen können. Wäre doch sehr viel besser gelöst, oder nicht? In Hatred geht es einzig und allein um Provokation. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Ja, diese Art der Realitätsflucht ist leider typisch. Dein Pazifismus/Diplomatie hat aber nunmal nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


> Zugegeben, das Spiel schafft dies auch ganz offensichtlich hervorragend. Aber es will die Angst der Opfer nicht zeigen.


Falsch, guck den Trailer nochmal.


> Es will auch gar nicht näher auf den Täter eingehen. Es ist ein stumpfes, auf schlichte Provokation getrimmtes Spiel, das der Branche einen Bärendienst erweist. Punkt. Aus.


Woher willst du das denn wissen? Und welchen Unterschied macht es? Welchen Unterschied macht es, ob der Suizidbomber auf dem Baghdader Marktplatz für die Freiheit seiner Ethnie/Sekte kämpft?


> Und wenn die Entwickler rechte Propaganda in ihrer Freizeit nachplappern, gehört das Spiel sowieso in kein Regal. Von rechtem Gelumpe will ich nichts haben.


Rechts bedeutet noch lange nicht faschistisch/nationalsozialistisch! Und zu einer demokratischen, pluralistischen Gesellschaft gehören nunmal auch solche Stimmen, ob es dir genehm ist oder nicht. Meinungsunterdrückung hatten wir schon zwei Mal.


> Übrigens, wenn ich die Wahl in einem Spiel habe, nehme ich stets den pazifistischen/diplomatischen Weg. Wenn Gewalt vermieden werden kann, dann nutze ich diese Möglichkeit auch.


Und? Deswegen darfst du jetzt anderen verbieten, andere Wege zu nehmen? Weil du ja ein so moralisches Wesen bist?


----------



## belakor602 (19. Oktober 2014)

Naja eigentlich ist alles von Menschenhand geschaffenes, das nicht ein Exkret oder bloß ein Werkzeug, Kunst. Also eigentlich alles Nutzlose ist Kunst 
Und wenn man bedenkt dass eine Leinwand die mit Stierblut beckleckert wird als Kunst gilt, warum sollte dies nicht als Kunst gelten? Man könnte das Spiel als Leinwand sehen und statt Blut wird die Leinwand mit puren schwarzen Hass bekleckst. 

Mein Argument ist, dass Kunst rein gar nichts bedeutet. Das Wort ist bloß ein Titel denen Menschen einen gewissen Stellungswert gegeben haben, aber so ungenau und uneins in dem sind wer den Titel verdient, dass der Titel wieder nichts wert ist. Das einzige was das Schlagwort "Kunst" für mich bedeutet ist eines: Nutzlos.

Deswegen wäre mir viel lieber die Spieleindustrie würde aufhören nach diesen vagen,bedeutungslosen Titel "Kunst" zu dürsten, und lieber wieder praxis orientiert Spiele produzieren die einem Spaß machen. Anstatt dass man versucht so Hipster wie möglich zu sein wäre es viel besser wenn die Entwickler einfach das Spiel entwickeln würden was sie wirklich haben wollen, dass ihnen den meißten Spaß bereitet. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich wieviele Entwickler liegt z.B eine Antikriegs-Message wirklich am Herzen? Vermutlich haben sie nie einen Krieg überhaupt mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Noch viel deutlicher in der Musikbranche. Wieviele Anti-Kriegs Songs gibts da? Unzählige. Die meißten von irgendwelchen Rockbands geschrieben die nie einen Krieg sahen und im höchstem Luxus groß geworden sind. Wieviele von denen glaubt ihr wollen wirklich nur eine Message rüberbringen und das Medium(z.B Song), ist eben nur das, ein Medium zur Übertragung der Message? Glaubt mir, kaum einer. Es ist halt nur cool Anti-Kriegs Songs zu schreiben, man ist dann ja so tiefgründig, "deep" wie man auf english sagt.

Mir wäre es lieber wenn die Spieleindustrie lieber praxisorientierter bleibt, und Entwickler lieber das machen was sie wirklich wollen und nicht was das tiefgründigste überhaupt ist und somit den Titel des "am meißten Kunst" bekommen darf. Diese falsche Tiefgründigkeit die so ziemlich alles was sich "Kunst" nennen darf plagt, sollte der Spieleindustrie lieber erspaart bleiben!


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber wenn die Spieleindustrie lieber praxisorientierter bleibt[...]



Schon den Landwirtschaftssimulator ausprobiert?


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nicht zu entscheiden, ebensowenig wie ich zu entscheiden habe, ob ein paar Farbkleckser auf einer Leinwand als Kunst gelten oder nicht.


Natürlich hab ich das zu entscheiden. Für mich selbst.  Es ist für mich keine Kunst. Basta. Die wenigsten Spiele sind Kunst. Und dieses hier schon mal gar nicht.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Ja, diese Art der Realitätsflucht ist leider typisch. Dein Pazifismus/Diplomatie hat aber nunmal nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


Ich vermeide auch in der Realität möglichst die Gewalt, wie viele andere auch. Sicher, wenn es nicht anders geht, dann gibt's eben Gewalt.  Aber ich sprach eindeutig davon, wenn ich die Wahl hätte. Und diese hat man oft genug. Mit Realitätsflucht hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Woher willst du das denn wissen? Und welchen Unterschied macht es? Welchen Unterschied macht es, ob der Suizidbomber auf dem Baghdader Marktplatz für die Freiheit seiner Ethnie/Sekte kämpft?


Ich weiß nicht, wie du jetzt auf Suizidbomber kommst? Das hat doch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun. Natürlich macht es einen Unterschied, ob ein vom Leben kaputt gemachter Mensch soetwas tut oder ein weltfremder, fanatischer Islamist. Im Moment der Tat stellt das sicher keinen Unterschied dar. Aber die Frage nach dem "Warum" stellen sich letztlich auch früher oder später die Opfer. Aber das weiter zuführen, geht hier zu weit. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Rechts bedeutet noch lange nicht faschistisch/nationalsozialistisch! Und zu einer demokratischen, pluralistischen Gesellschaft gehören nunmal auch solche Stimmen, ob es dir genehm ist oder nicht. Meinungsunterdrückung hatten wir schon zwei Mal.


Die dürfen gern ihre rechte Meinung haben. Aber auch für sich behalten. Ich will damit nichts zu tun haben.  



Shredhead schrieb:


> Und? Deswegen darfst du jetzt anderen verbieten, andere Wege zu nehmen? Weil du ja ein so moralisches Wesen bist?


Wer sagt, dass ich es verbieten will? Du legst mir hier Wörter in den Mund, die ich gar nicht geschrieben habe. Soll doch jeder tun, was er möchte. Ich entscheide und spreche in diesem Forum ausschließlich für mich und für niemanden sonst.  Also verbitte ich mir, dass du mir weiterhin Wörter in den Mund legst und mir sonstige Dinge unterstellst.


----------



## belakor602 (20. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon den Landwirtschaftssimulator ausprobiert?



Mit praxisorientiert meinte ich eher, dass es das pragmatische Ziel der Konsumentenbefriedigung hat anstatt krampfhaft irgend eine Message die grad cool ist rüberzubringen.

Aber der Landwirtschaftssimulator ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Das war zumindest mal ein Spiel dass der Entwickler höchstwarscheinlich mit großer Leidenschaft entwickelt hat, und es wirklich das war was sie machen wollten. Mittlerweile kann es sein dass es des Geldes willen ist, aber es muss nicht sein. Und selbst wenn, das Verlangen nach Geld als Motiv finde ich immer noch ehrlicher und  besser als verlogene und falsche Tiefgründigkeit.


----------



## GrafBumsti (20. Oktober 2014)

Also den Artikel muß ich übersetzen: Mein Name ist Simon und Gewalt mag ich nicht. Ich teile die Meinung der Systempresse und halte Amokläufe nicht für geplante Morde. Meine gutmenschliche Gesinnung verbietet mir ein Video zu verlinken oder eine Produktseite anzulegen. Durch meine links linke politische Ausrichtung politisiere ich alles was man mir einredet oder durch jahrelange Gehirnwäsche vorschreibt.  Eure Meinung dazu ist mir eigentlich egal, wenn ihr aber die Freiheit des Internets mißbraucht, um an anderer Stelle zu diesem Spiel Informationen zu erhalten, dann verabscheue ich euch zutiefst.


----------



## Triplezer0 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es schon faszinierend was für einen lärm die ankündigung dieses spiels verursacht. Das spiel ist noch nichtmal draußen und dank der Netzgemeinde schon so bekannt dass es sich bestimmt hervorragend verkaufen wird.

Persönlich verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht und das was ich im Trailer gesehen habe finde ich auch nicht schlimm. Als ob man in postal keine Zivilisten niedermetzeln würde, klar das spiel ist auch verrufen aber so wie hier regt sich da meines wissens keiner auf.

Selbst in Prototype (um mal einen mainstream Titel zu nennen) sterben Zivilisten zu tausenden durch die hand des spielers,  man wird sogar dafür belohnt. (man heilt sich)

Vielleicht habe ich einfach schon zuviel Shooter gespielt aber Gewalt in Videospielen berührt mich einfach 0. Wenn ich mir den Trailer ansehe dann sehe ich wie gesichtslose Figuren ohne irgendwelche Persönlichkeiten wahllos niedergeschossen werden, und weiter? Was bitte rechtfertigt diese Aufregung? Das sind virtuelle Figuren, sonst nichts.

Viel schlimmer wäre es wenn man diesen Figuren Leben einhauchen würde, den Spieler mit persönlichen Details deren (erdachten) virtuellen Lebens vertraut zu machen und ihn dann zu zwingen diese Figuren zu töten. DAS wäre ein grund sich darüber aufzuregen.

Aber egal wie Gewalt dargestellt wird, man sollte sich immer im Klaren sein, dass es nur virtuell ist. Es gibt soviele Grausamkeiten auf der Welt über die man sich aufregen kann, da sollte man seine Zeit wirklich nicht mit einem Videospiel verschwenden.


----------



## Shredhead (20. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich das zu entscheiden. Für mich selbst.  Es ist für mich keine Kunst. Basta. Die wenigsten Spiele sind Kunst. Und dieses hier schon mal gar nicht.


Wenn Bücher und Filme Kunst sind, sind es auch Computerspiele. Das Label "Kunst" sagt ja nichts über die Qualität aus.


> Ich vermeide auch in der Realität möglichst die Gewalt, wie viele andere auch. Sicher, wenn es nicht anders geht, dann gibt's eben Gewalt.  Aber ich sprach eindeutig davon, wenn ich die Wahl hätte. Und diese hat man oft genug. Mit Realitätsflucht hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.


Ich meinte mit der Realitätsflucht eher das nicht-beschäftigen-wollen mit den Auswirkungen solcher Taten. Was auch zu geringer Empathie führen kann.


> Ich weiß nicht, wie du jetzt auf Suizidbomber kommst? Das hat doch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun. Natürlich macht es einen Unterschied, ob ein vom Leben kaputt gemachter Mensch soetwas tut oder ein weltfremder, fanatischer Islamist. Im Moment der Tat stellt das sicher keinen Unterschied dar. Aber die Frage nach dem "Warum" stellen sich letztlich auch früher oder später die Opfer. Aber das weiter zuführen, geht hier zu weit.


Aber im Trailer wird nur der Moment der Tat gezeigt, und selbst wenn das der einzige Spielinhalt ist, regt es ja zumindest zum Nachdenken an. Aber Ähnliches hast du ja schon selbst geschrieben.


> Die dürfen gern ihre rechte Meinung haben. Aber auch für sich behalten. Ich will damit nichts zu tun haben.


Ich bin immer der Meinung, dass man zumindest die Argumente kennen sollte, mit denen sie kommen, damit man sie auch widerlegen kann. Ansonsten wandert Propagandamaterial entsprechender Parteien in den Papierkorb.


> Wer sagt, dass ich es verbieten will? Du legst mir hier Wörter in den Mund, die ich gar nicht geschrieben habe. Soll doch jeder tun, was er möchte. Ich entscheide und spreche in diesem Forum ausschließlich für mich und für niemanden sonst.  Also verbitte ich mir, dass du mir weiterhin Wörter in den Mund legst und mir sonstige Dinge unterstellst.


Entschuldige bitte, da war ich wohl etwas übereifrig.


GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Also den Artikel muß ich übersetzen: Mein Name  ist Simon und Gewalt mag ich nicht. Ich teile die Meinung der  Systempresse und halte Amokläufe nicht für geplante Morde. Meine  gutmenschliche Gesinnung verbietet mir ein Video zu verlinken oder eine  Produktseite anzulegen. Durch meine links linke politische Ausrichtung  politisiere ich alles was man mir einredet oder durch jahrelange  Gehirnwäsche vorschreibt.  Eure Meinung dazu ist mir eigentlich egal,  wenn ihr aber die Freiheit des Internets mißbraucht, um an anderer  Stelle zu diesem Spiel Informationen zu erhalten, dann verabscheue ich  euch zutiefst.


Reiß dich mal zusammen, Junge. Ach, was mach ich mir die Mühe, eh nur ein dummer kleiner Troll.


----------



## GrafBumsti (20. Oktober 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Reiß dich mal zusammen, Junge. Ach, was mach ich mir die Mühe, eh nur ein dummer kleiner Troll.



Nein.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2014)

was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit dem thema 'kunst'? es spielt doch nun wirklich überhaupt keine rolle, ob irgendwer irgendwo dieses spiel (oder ein anderes) als kunst qualifizieren würde.

diesen punkt sollte man aus der diskussion imho komplett rauslassen. das mag für die deutschen juristen im fall der fälle eine rolle spielen, aber doch nicht für 'uns'.
zumal es 'uns' in letzter konsequenz ja eh nicht interessieren würde, ob ein spiel hierzulande indiziert oder gar beschlagnahmt ist, also dem kunstbegriff (angeblich) nicht gerecht geworden ist.



Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon faszinierend was für einen  lärm die ankündigung dieses spiels verursacht. Das spiel ist noch  nichtmal draußen und dank der Netzgemeinde schon so bekannt dass es sich  bestimmt hervorragend verkaufen wird.



unwahrscheinlich, da das gezeigte einfach nur stinklangweilig aussieht.



> Als ob man in postal keine  Zivilisten niedermetzeln würde, klar das spiel ist auch verrufen aber so  wie hier regt sich da meines wissens keiner auf.



bei postal war die aufregung noch weitaus größer. scheinst du offenbar vergessen zu haben.


----------



## HanFred (20. Oktober 2014)

Naja, ein Verbot wurde durchaus _auch_ thematisiert in diesem Thread, also scheint der Kunstbegriff eben doch eine Rolle zu spielen. Viele Menschen wollen anderen verbieten, was nicht mit den eigenen Moralvorstellungen konform geht, weil sie glauben, ihre Moral hätte universellen Charakter. Den hat sie aber eben _nicht_. Die Menschheit ist sich nicht einmal einig, ob man töten darf oder nicht, andernfalls wäre die Todesstrafe kein Thema auf unserem Planeten. Nicht zu vergessen, dass es sogar in unserem Rechtssystem Rechtfertigungsgründe für Tötungen gibt. Notwehr ist nur einer davon. 
Du hast recht, bei Postal gab's auch ein grosses Geschrei. Den ersten Teil habe ich nie gespielt, den zweiten fand ich allerdings ziemlich lustig. Vor allem wegen des derben Humors und der absurden Atmosphäre, die Gewalt alleine hätte mich nicht vor dem Bildschirm halten können. Bolls Film dazu konnte es übrigens nicht, da hat mir der Humor überhaupt nicht mehr zugesagt. Das hier angesprochene Spiel interessiert mich nebenbei auch nicht wirklich, ich finde nur die Diskussion interessant.


----------



## Orzhov (20. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand bitte das künstliche Drama zusammenfassen?

Klar, das wird ein kontroverser Titel, aber wer Lust drauf hat spielt es und wen es nicht interessiert der lässt die Finger davon.


----------



## SimonFistrich (20. Oktober 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Also den Artikel muß ich übersetzen: Mein Name ist Simon und Gewalt mag ich nicht. Ich teile die Meinung der Systempresse und halte Amokläufe nicht für geplante Morde. Meine gutmenschliche Gesinnung verbietet mir ein Video zu verlinken oder eine Produktseite anzulegen. Durch meine links linke politische Ausrichtung politisiere ich alles was man mir einredet oder durch jahrelange Gehirnwäsche vorschreibt.  Eure Meinung dazu ist mir eigentlich egal, wenn ihr aber die Freiheit des Internets mißbraucht, um an anderer Stelle zu diesem Spiel Informationen zu erhalten, dann verabscheue ich euch zutiefst.



Selten so viel Stuss auf einen Haufen gelesen. Der Satz "Mein Name ist Simon" stimmt, Respekt. Ansonsten hast Du alles falsch verstanden. Respekt. 

PS: Dass der Trailer nicht gezeigt wird, ist eine Entscheidung der Redaktion, nicht meine.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

SimonFistrich schrieb:


> Selten so viel Stuss auf einen Haufen gelesen. Lies Dir bitte meine Kolumne nochmal durch.
> 
> PS: Dass der Trailer nicht gezeigt wird, ist eine Entscheidung der Redaktion, nicht meine.



Ich war zuerst auch ein wenig erstaunt über das Fehlen des Videos.
Nachdem ich das allerdings gesehen habe, wurde mir auch bewusst warum.

Denn, wie Nachrichtensendungen im TV, müsst ihr nicht jedes ultra brutale Video zeigen.


----------



## belakor602 (20. Oktober 2014)

SimonFistrich schrieb:


> PS: Dass der Trailer nicht gezeigt wird, ist eine Entscheidung der Redaktion, nicht meine.



Wobei dass etwas komisch vorkommt wenn Sie Redaktionsleiter sind. Außer es handelt sich bei der PcGames um eine Demokratie sollte die Entscheidungsmacht bei Ihnen liegen oder?
Ach was GrafBumsti gesagt hat stimme ich überhaupt nicht zu. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Entscheidung den Trailer nicht zu zeigen und fortan nicht mehr über das Spiel zu schreiben. Dieses Thema hatte eine sehr interessante und zum großen Teil sehr konstruktive Diskussion, zumindest wenn man mal mit den Grafikkarten-News auf PCGH vergleicht wenn da die Roten und Grünen sich an die Gurgel gehen, ging es hier ja höchst zivilisiert zu 

Ich fände es toll wenn ihr eure Entscheidung überdenkt und weiter über das Spiel berichtet. Ich bin daran interessiert was aus dem Spiel schlussendlich wird, und als Gaming-Seite Nr.1 für mich würde ich gerne schon hier darüber lesen.


----------



## SimonFistrich (20. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wobei dass etwas komisch vorkommt wenn Sie Redaktionsleiter sind.



Ups, danke für den Hinweis.  Ich war tatsächlich einer, arbeite jetzt aber im Videobereich. Die Anzeige wurde nur nicht umgestellt.^^


----------



## GrafBumsti (20. Oktober 2014)

SimonFistrich schrieb:


> Selten so viel Stuss auf einen Haufen gelesen. Der Satz "Mein Name ist Simon" stimmt, Respekt. Ansonsten hast Du alles falsch verstanden. Respekt.
> 
> PS: Dass der Trailer nicht gezeigt wird, ist eine Entscheidung der Redaktion, nicht meine.



Verstand ist wohl eines jener Dinge, die am Gerechtesten verteil wurden. Jeder glaub er hat genug bekommen.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

GrafBumsti schrieb:


> Verstand ist wohl eines jener Dinge, die am Gerechtesten verteil wurden. Jeder glaub er hat genug bekommen.



Den kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2014)

Die BPjM wird sich schon drum kümmern - so kriegt das spiel nur Werbung mit euren #Aufschrei 

Das Spiel wird ganz fix auf Liste B erscheinen


----------



## Samurai09 (20. Oktober 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Jemand der ein Video von JuliensBlog verlinkt kann schon von vornherein in keiner Diskussion ernst genommen werden
> Und wie bereits gesagt: die Entwickler werden nicht wegen dem Spiel als Nazis beschimpft - wenn du dich mit der Materie beschäftigen würdest, wüsstest du, dass dieser "Vorwurf" bereichtigte Gründe hat, die an anderer Stelle liegen.



Stimmt - darüber habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht. 

Der Entwickler hat es ganz einfach geschafft "in aller Munde" zu sein. Solche Art von Spielen war schon in den 90er vertreten. 
Einfach keine Beachtung schenken - mit dem Video von JuliensBlog sollte einfach das Verhalten von Usern widerspiegelt werden.


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. Oktober 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wobei dass etwas komisch vorkommt wenn Sie Redaktionsleiter sind. Außer es handelt sich bei der PcGames um eine Demokratie sollte die Entscheidungsmacht bei Ihnen liegen oder?
> Ach was GrafBumsti gesagt hat stimme ich überhaupt nicht zu. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Entscheidung den Trailer nicht zu zeigen und fortan nicht mehr über das Spiel zu schreiben. Dieses Thema hatte eine sehr interessante und zum großen Teil sehr konstruktive Diskussion, zumindest wenn man mal mit den Grafikkarten-News auf PCGH vergleicht wenn da die Roten und Grünen sich an die Gurgel gehen, ging es hier ja höchst zivilisiert zu
> 
> Ich fände es toll wenn ihr eure Entscheidung überdenkt und weiter über das Spiel berichtet. Ich bin daran interessiert was aus dem Spiel schlussendlich wird, und als Gaming-Seite Nr.1 für mich würde ich gerne schon hier darüber lesen.



In meinen Augen kann das so pauschal sowieso nicht gesagt werden. Spätestens, wenn das Spiel eine riesige Debatte lostritt, bei der wieder alle Medien meinen, mitsabbeln zu müssen, erwarte ich eigentlich von einem Magazin, dass sich am Besten mit dem Medium auskennen sollte, dass dieses sich der Herausforderung und dem Diskurs stellt. Das wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass wir hier von "Hatred" gelesen haben. Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, allerdings wette ich stark dagegen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Wenn Bücher und Filme Kunst sind, sind es auch Computerspiele. Das Label "Kunst" sagt ja nichts über die Qualität aus.


Natürlich würde ich nicht allen Games den künstlerischen Aspekt absprechen. Aber nicht jedes Spiel ist Kunst. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit der Realitätsflucht eher das nicht-beschäftigen-wollen mit den Auswirkungen solcher Taten. Was auch zu geringer Empathie führen kann.


Die Auswirkungen solcher Taten sind mir wohl bekannt. Und auch die wesentlichen Gründe dafür. Genau deswegen halte ich ja dieses Spiel für viel zu einfach dar gestellt. Es geht mir halt einfach nur darum, dass man das Grauen solcher Taten nicht auf so stumpfsinnige, stupide Weise darstellen sollte. Es wirkt auf mich einfach nur wie ein provokanter Gewaltporno. Der Moment dieser Taten ist nur ein (grausamer) Teil des Ganzen. Eben nur ein Moment. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Aber im Trailer wird nur der Moment der Tat gezeigt, und selbst wenn das der einzige Spielinhalt ist, regt es ja zumindest zum Nachdenken an. Aber Ähnliches hast du ja schon selbst geschrieben.


Das einzige, was das Spiel in mir anregt, ist der Ekel über diese stupide Darstellung dieser Thematik. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Ich bin immer der Meinung, dass man zumindest die Argumente kennen sollte, mit denen sie kommen, damit man sie auch widerlegen kann. Ansonsten wandert Propagandamaterial entsprechender Parteien in den Papierkorb.


Jeder darf seine Meinung haben. Jeder darf sie pflegen. Aber manche Dinge müssen nicht ausgesprochen werden. Ich kenne die Meinungen rechter Parteien. Leider gehen die häufig mit menschenentwürdigenden Äußerungen einher. Der Grat zwischen "rechts" und "rechtsradikal" ist sehr schmal. Zur Info: Ich bin auch nicht links oder linksradikal.  



Shredhead schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, da war ich wohl etwas übereifrig.


Entschuldigung angenommen.


----------



## Triplezer0 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich, da das gezeigte einfach nur stinklangweilig aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> bei postal war die aufregung noch weitaus größer. scheinst du offenbar vergessen zu haben.



Werden wir ja sehen, ich sage dass sich das spiel definitiv verkaufen wird alleine wegen der Aufregung darum.

Und nein, ich kann mich definitiv nicht erinnern dass das internet mit zig tausenden von Kommentaren und posts geflutet wurde als Postal raus kam. (ich kann mich irren)


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2014)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Werden wir ja sehen, ich sage dass sich das spiel definitiv verkaufen wird alleine wegen der Aufregung darum.



richtig, wir werden sehen.
momentan würde ich nicht mal ausschließen, dass das spiel eingestampft wird.



> Und nein, ich kann mich definitiv nicht erinnern dass das internet mit zig tausenden von Kommentaren und posts geflutet wurde als Postal raus kam. (ich kann mich irren)



postal (1) ist 1997 erschienen.
 ziemlich logisch, dass es noch kein gewaltiges echo im netz gab, oder?


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2014)

> *Anmerkung der Redaktion:*
> Wir werden hier weder den Trailer zeigen noch verlinken und für das Spiel auch keine Produktseite anlegen. Wer sich wirklich weiter damit beschäftigen will, findet im Internet genügend Quellen.


Wieso? Ihr seid ein Magazin, welches über PC Spiele informiert. Dies sollte die ganze Bandbreite berücksichtigen. Von Schund wie dem_ König von Mallorca _(was ja bei euch eine ganzen Prozentpunkt abgestaubt hatte ), fragwürdigen Konzepten wie diesem, bis hin zu epischen unbestreitbaren Meisterwerken.
Ein Magazin wie PCG sollte nicht nur gute Spiele bewerten und zum Thema machen, sondern eben auch schlechte.

Ihr solltet das Spiel auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und es als den spielerischen, politisch fragwürdigen Schund entlarven, der er ist - falls das so zutrifft.
Falls das Gameplay wider Erwarten mehr zu bieten hat und sich vielleicht sogar eine sinnvolle Geschichte abzeichnet, könnte es vielleicht sogar ein gutes Spiel werden.

Klar ist der Aufhänger diskutabel. Meist spielt man ja selbst als Böser irgendwie für einen guten Zweck - hier hingegen scheint der Böse tatsächlich böse zu sein und kein Motiv für irgendwelche Schuldigen zu haben, die den Tod von Unschuldigen relativieren könnten.



SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Fuck NO Video Games • "Hatred" is a genocide simulator developed by Neo-Nazis
> Das macht mir eigentlich viel mehr Sorgen. Die Facebook-Einträge und -Likes sind leider mittlerweile gelöscht, so dass ich's nicht mehr selbst überprüfen kann.


Fraglich, inwiefern das alles korrekt ist. Beispielsweise das hier: 





> it’s a game about glorifying violent racism and white supremacy. Consider the game’s trailer, which conspicuously lingers on the white protagonist brutally murdering and mutilating people of color.


 - "ein Spiel, das gewalttätigen Rassismus und weiße Überlegenheit glorifiziert. Siehe den Trailer, in dem der weiße Protagonist brutal Farbige ermordet und verstümmelt."

Also ich sehe in dem Trailer keinerlei Selektion der Opfer. Es werden Weiße, Farbige, Polizisten und Unbeteiligte zum Opfer - der Protagonist scheint einfach *jeden *Menschen, der ihm über den Weg läuft, zu töten.
Desweiteren spricht er im Intro von "Vengeance" - Rache. Wenn er sich also aus irgendeiner Rache Fantasie auf *alle *Menschen stürzt, kann er ja schlecht rassistisch motiviert sein - es ist also etwas passiert, was "die Menschheit" ihm angetan hat und nicht etwas, was "die Schwarzen" ihm angetan haben.

Laut den weiteren Aufzählungen haben 4/10 Mitarbeitern rechtsextreme Ansichten. Das ist ein Unterschied zu "wird von Neo-Nazis erstellt", das ja 100% impliziert. Es sind ja nicht mal _zum größten Teil_ Neo-Nazis (jedenfalls nicht, daß wir wüßten).
Und wenn man sich jetzt sagt: "Beim Spielekauf sollen von mir keine Nazis finanziell von mir profitieren" - welche politische Ausrichtung haben denn die Entwickler von anderen Spielen? Welche Politik wird beispielsweise von den Machern von _Serious Sam, Call of Duty, Assassins Creed, Far Cry, GTA, Painkiller, Trine, Angry Birds _oder_ Paths of Exile_ bevorzugt? Hat man sich das schon mal gefragt?

Wäre vielleicht auch mal ein interessanter Ansatz für PCG Artikel.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit dem thema 'kunst'? es spielt doch nun wirklich überhaupt keine rolle, ob irgendwer irgendwo dieses spiel (oder ein anderes) als kunst qualifizieren würde.
> 
> diesen punkt sollte man aus der diskussion imho komplett rauslassen. das mag für die deutschen juristen im fall der fälle eine rolle spielen, aber doch nicht für 'uns'.


a) Jedes Spiel ist Kunst. Schließlich sind Bilder, Musik, Videos auch alle Kunst - wieso sollte also durch das Hinzufügen der Möglichkeit zur Interaktion der Faktor "Kunst" verschwinden?
b) Man könnte den Standpunkt vertreten: "Das Spiel will ich nicht spielen. Es macht keinen Spaß. Es verherrlicht grundlose Gewalt. Dennoch hat es eine Daseinsberechtigung, weil man noch nie aus dieser moralischen Perspektive "spielen" konnte."


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Jedes Spiel ist Kunst. Schließlich sind Bilder, Musik, Videos auch alle Kunst - wieso sollte also durch das Hinzufügen der Möglichkeit zur Interaktion der Faktor "Kunst" verschwinden?
> b) Man könnte den Standpunkt vertreten: "Das Spiel will ich nicht spielen. Es macht keinen Spaß. Es verherrlicht grundlose Gewalt. Dennoch hat es eine Daseinsberechtigung, weil man noch nie aus dieser moralischen Perspektive "spielen" konnte."



du hast, glaube ich, nicht ganz verstanden, was ich damit sagen wollte.
es sollte (für uns!) im hinblick auf die zensur-, verbots- etc.-diskussion imho völlig unerheblich sein, ob ein produkt, sei es ein computerspiel oder sonstwas, als kunst durchgeht. 
entscheidend sollte einzig und alleine die frage sein: ist dieses produkt geeignet, in der realen welt (klingt geschwollen, ich weiß) 'schaden' anzurichten?
und da lautet die antwort bei einem computerspiel wohl regelmäßig 'nein', zumindest bezogen auf erwachsene.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Mai 2015)

Total Biscuit Video:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWKSopTFf2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



_"I have seen more brutal Stuff in Game of Thrones, i have seen more brutal stuff in Mortal Kombat, i have seen more brutal Stuff in GTA (..) i dont really see what all the fuzz is about. Unfortunately, it seems like some games media sites decided to get a hold of this and do a little bit of moral ground standing, which frankly I find to be somewhat immature" _(Zitat ab 10 min)


----------

